# Bookage! Show us your BL collection!



## Brother Subtle

how does this work? post up pics of your BL collection! this is mine, not huge yet, but not bad for a collection i started in 2009! well except for the first 3 Ragnar novels, i got them in 2008. but all the rest is this year. and yes, i know i have some double ups with owning omnibus' and the original novels but i lilke to collect. all books are professionally contacted so they last and i only buy new, mint or once read. cant get enough BL at the moment!


----------



## dark angel

I have no pictures of my collection however I will tell you what I have- 

-Ultramarines Omnibus

-All of the Horus Heresy novels thus far.

-Two Gaunt's Ghosts Omnibus's and the rest of the novels till Only In Death (Hardback) and am now awaiting to get hold of Blood Pact. 

-All of the Soul Drinker Novels. 

-All of the Space Wolves Novels in two Omnibus's. 

-All of the Imperial Guard Novels, bar Gundogs. 

-Emperor's Mercy. 

-Heroes of the Space Marines. 

-The two Rogue Trader Novels.

-The Blood Ravens Omnibus.

-All the Blood Angels Novels. 

-The two Deathwatch Novels by C.S.Goto. 

-Ravenor Rogue. 

-Visions Of Heresy. 

-Storm of Iron.

Thats all I can remember at the moment sadly, due to most of my novels currently being in storage, shall update if I remember anymore.:victory:


----------



## Talos

I dont own to many also dont have any photos.
I own:
- All the HH books
- All Cain Books
- Grey Knight omnibus
-Soul Drinkers omnibus
-Storm of Iron
-Lord of the Night
-Eye of Terror
-Ravenor Omnibus
-Eisenhour Omnibus
-Visions of Heresy
-Liber Chaotica


----------



## fatmantis

*heres my small but growing collection*

my favourite so far have been the ultramarine omnibus + the next 2
and the first three hh omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!k:


----------



## Lord of the Night

No pictures but heres what ive got.

Ultramarines Omnibus
Grey Knights Omnibus
Space Wolves 1st Omnibus
Ciaphas Cain Omnibus
Eisenhorn Omnibus
Ravenor Omnibus
Blood Angels Omnibus
Warrior Brood
Warrior Coven
Dark Apostle
Dark Disciple
Daemon World
Fulgrim
Lord of the Night

Gonna get some more soon. Planning to get the rest of the Cain series, Helsreach, Soul Hunter, Rynn's World and some more HH series, definitely Prospero Burns and A Thousand Sons. Got 20£ to spend assuming I dont get anymore, in which case im buying Final Fantasy XIII, but if I dont im buying some more BL literature.


----------



## Shield of Faith

I started to collect BL books only a month ago therefore, I have very few books. 

The Ultramarines Omnibus
Brothers of Snake
The Flight of Eisenstein
Fulgrim
Descent of Angels
Legion
Fallen Angels


----------



## Baron Spikey

*Warhammer*

Malus Darkblade Vol.1
Knight of the Realm
Reiksguard
Gotrek & Felix Omnibus 1,2, & 3
Elfslayer
Vampire Wars Omnibus
Witch Hunter Omnibus
Ancient Blood
Blackhearts Omnibus
Genieve Omnibus
Knights Errant
Liber Chaotica
Guardians of the Forest
The Ambassador Chronicles
Savage City
*Time of Legends*

Heldenhammer
Empire
Nagash the Sorcerer
Malekith

*Warhammer 40,000*

Blood Angels Omnibus
Red Fury
Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium
Duty Calls
Death and Glory
Cain's Last Stand
The Founding Omnibus
The Saint Omnibus
Traitor General
The Armour of Contempt
Only in Death
Blood Pact
Hammer of Daemons
Imperial Guard Omnibus Vol.1
Cadian Blood
Gunheads
Eisenhorn Omnibus
Ravenor
Ravenor Returns
Ravenor Rogue
Scourge the Heretic
Innocence Proves Nothing
Brothers of the Snake
Heroes of the Space Marines
All the Space Wolf novels
Salamander
The Soul Drinkers Omnibus
Chapter War
Hell Forged
Nightbringer
Warriors of Ultramar
Dead Sky, Black Sun
Killing Ground
Storm of Iron
Dark Apostle
Dark Disciple
Angels of Darkness
Daemon World
Emperor's Mercy
Lord of the Night
Inquisition War
Deathwing
Dark Imperium
Planet Killer
Faith and Fire
Grey Knights 
Dark Adeptus

*Horus* *Heresy*

All of the Books


There's alot missing from here but I can't remember all the books, the ones in blue are the books I've lent from the library but don't own.


----------



## Babypowder

Lacking my camera atm, and they're all just kinda in random spots anyway, no bookshelf, here is my list!

*Warhammer*

Oathbreaker - Been really looking forward to reading this, got it for christmas so will probably start reading soon.

*Warhammer 40k*

Faith & Fire - Probably my favorite overall so far.
Relentless - Surprisingly my second favorite. Would love to read a sequel.
Angels of Darkness - Pretty good read, favorite space marine book so far.

Haven't read these yet, more christmas gifts.
The Soul Drinkers Omnibus - Sounds pretty interesting.
The Blood Angels Omnibus - Probably will be the last one I read, but still looking forward to it.
Eisenhorn - Collection(Xenos, Malleus, Hereticus) Looking forward to this one more than most, will probably read after Oathbreaker.

*Horus Heresy*

Horus Rising - First 40k book I ever read, was a little slow at first IMO but the last half of the book was fantastic.
False Gods - Just Finished, not terrible but not my favorite so far.
Tales of Heresy - Another Gift, have a lot of others to acquire first.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i wish i had a working camera...oh well

Gaunts Ghosts:
all, hardcover, including the new Blood Pact

gosh...Everything out since...oh...2001? i guess? too much to name individually...and my memory sucks...yeah, thats about right.  including all currently OOP stuff. mmm...i work in a library so finding the stuff isn't that hard. you just need to know who to ask. 

CP


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar

Warhammer:
Two gotrek and felix omnis then the following novels
all Malus Darkblade omni and books
Blackhearts 
the vampirewars omni
the adventures of florin and lorenzo
heldenhammer

Warhammer 40k: 
all the ghost novels except blood pact
the space wolves omni and books 
soul drinkers omni and novels
blood angles omni and blood fury
blood ravens omni
ultramarines omni and two novels
gray knights books
cain omni
let the galaxy burn
storm of iron 
titanicus 
salamanders
empeors mercy
dark apostle
brother of the snake
imperial guard omni
eisenhorn omni
ravenor omni
last chancer omni

all the heresy books

I think thats it


----------



## Zodd

Sorry, but no camera atm. I have counted them books and it's ; 125 pcs. Starting with Deathwing, that is before Black Library ? And only 40k ( well, Felix and Gotrek are included ).


----------



## Masked Jackal

Ravenor Omnibus
Gaunts Ghosts: The Founding
Ciaphas Cain
Storm of Iron

Not that much so far, but then again, I probably haven't been at it nearly as long as you guys have.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Zodd said:


> Sorry, but no camera atm. I have counted them books and it's ; 125 pcs. Starting with Deathwing, that is before Black Library ? And only 40k ( well, Felix and Gotrek are included ).


damnnnn thats some serious bookage!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Zodd said:


> Sorry, but no camera atm. I have counted them books and it's ; 125 pcs. Starting with Deathwing, that is before Black Library ? And only 40k ( well, Felix and Gotrek are included ).


Now that is a collection. Ive also got some more books on the way for my BL collection.

Horus Rising
False Gods
Galaxy in Flames
Battle for the Abyss
Scourge the Heretic
Innocence Proves Nothing

Still got lots to get though, for starters I MUST get more Blood Angels, just finished Deus Encarmine and it was amazing, started Deus Sanguis earlier today. Can't wait to read Red Fury and Black Tide.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, seeing as I start collecting BL books in December, All I have at the moment are two books.

*Warhammer 40,000*

Emperor's Mercy 
Chaos Child 

*Horus Heresy*

Horus Rising - So far my favourite book.

I lack a camera at the moment but there's no point in taking a pic of two books.


----------



## bobss

Warhammer 

- Defenders of Ulthuan
- Guardians of the Forest
- Shadow King
- Sigmar Heldenhammer
( Yes, Im a Graham McNeil Fan )
- Malus Darkblade Volume 1
- Gotrek and Felix 1st Omnibus

40k

- Horus Rising
- Titanicus

My future goals: Finish HH and ToL....


----------



## Brother Subtle

the new jewel in my collection
only half way through and worth every penny!

Edit: the Kaban story in it is great!


----------



## Lord of the Night

How much was that?, i'd like to get it myself.


----------



## Brother Subtle

$79.95 AUS, use xe.com to convert.


----------



## dark angel

I agree, Collected Visions is great. At Lord of the Night I managed to get mine at £40 in Games Workshop, I was lucky they had it though to be honest, I have never seen it anywhere else before


----------



## Baron Spikey

£40? Mine only cost £30, also from Games Workshop.


----------



## dark angel

Ooops. Sorry it was £30, finger must have hit the wrong one ha, the best picture in there though has to be the one where they are all around Horus aboard the Vengful Spirit, I love that. And for some reason the ones of the Primarch's Bodyguards were awesome to. Angron's, Magnus's and Guilimun's are the only ones I can remember at the moment however


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This is most of my BL books. There are several out on loan at the moment.
When I look at it, I have to wonder what else I could have done with the money, but down that road madness lies...

Rep to the first person to spot which book appears twice.:victory:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Very very nice collection, I see you have several books that are no longer being made like Pawns of Chaos and Deathwing.

Also you have Dark Imperium?, nice. Dont suppose you could tell me what happens in the short story with Kharn the Betrayer?, ive wanted to read that but the book is out of print now.


----------



## dark angel

A rather good collection you have there. However, may I ask, what is Statuseadzone?, it appears to be a Black Library novel, yet I have never heard of it.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Khorne's Fist said:


> This is most of my BL books. There are several out on loan at the moment.
> When I look at it, I have to wonder what else I could have done with the money, but down that road madness lies...
> 
> Rep to the first person to spot which book appears twice.:victory:


The book Wolfblade appears twice.

And finally got pictures of my collection.









My Omnibuses. First one of these I ever got was the Ultramarines.









My 40k books.









My section for long series. I have Vampire Hunter D novels 1-13 here, Black Cat volumes 1-4 and The Horus Heresy books, including my very first ever 40k novel Fulgrim.

Still got more books on the way though, the remainder of the Ciaphas Cain series will be added in a few days. Can't wait


----------



## Khorne's Fist

dark angel said:


> what is Statuseadzone?, it appears to be a Black Library novel, yet I have never heard of it.


It's an anthology of short stories set amongst the hive gangs on Necromunda, and was sort of a tie in to the game. It came out about 10 years ago, and I think they only printed one run. It's not a bad collection.


----------



## Mossy Toes

My BL books, less most of the Heresy ones, which are at a friend's house. Above are such authors as George R.R. Martin, Megan Whalen Turner, Thomas Harris, Steven Erikson, Jim Butcher, Jonathan Stroud, and Jack Vance--none of them in quantities as large as I would like. Below is, of course, Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Pretty nice collection. Im also a Terry Pratchett fan, though I prefer his Discworld novels that involve Death as a main character, not just a cameo.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Lord of the Night said:


> Pretty nice collection. Im also a Terry Pratchett fan, though I prefer his Discworld novels that involve Death as a main character, not just a cameo.


Death is cool, but Death of Rats is cooler.:grin:


----------



## Shacklock

George RR Martins, get in. Sick author. And they don't run Pawns of Chaos anymore? But its a sick book!


----------



## Brother Subtle

A few more for the collection, including a few older ones.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Nice. Ive made some more additions to my collection as well.

Descent of Angels
Fallen Angels
Titanicus
Brothers of the Snake
Death or Glory
Duty Calls
Cain's Last Stand
Salamander (Tome of Fire)


----------



## xClampy

Hey, being new to this hobby, I have not got many books, however I do have a fair few, and Im a big fan of most of them.

I own:

All of the HH out so far.
Planetkill
Heroes of the Space Marines
Emperors Mercy
Salamander
Warrior Brood
Ravenor Omnibus
Rynns World
Grey Knights
Brothers of the Snake

Reading Planetkill atm, not a bad short stories compilation, I loved Voidsong, which is Henry Zou's first piece. Very good!


----------



## Lord of the Night

If you enjoyed Warrior Brood then you should get Warrior Coven. Its much better.


----------



## polynike

All the HH books + audio CD's so far
Full set of Gaunts Ghosts, omnibuses and last few books
Both Space Wolves Omnibuses
Eisenhorn and Ravenor Ominbuses
Titanicus
Malus Darkblade Ominbus
Imperial Guard Omnibus
Ultramarines Omnibus
All of the Gotrek and Felix Omnibuses
Vampire Wars Omnibus
Soul Drinkers Omnibus
Blood Angels Omnibus
Storm of Iron
Blood Raven Omnibus
Dead Sky Black Sun

and thats off the top of my head I'm sure there's more


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ive gotten a few more recently.

Tales of Heresy
Flight of the Eisenstein
A Thousand Sons
Heroes of the Space Marines
Soul Hunter

Im planning to get Rynn's World, Black Tide, Helsreach and Path of the Warrior soon, or when they come out.


----------



## Brother Subtle

A few pressies arrived for me today. Taste of chaos anyone?


----------



## bobss

And I thought _my Soul Hunter_ copy (Which I haven`t read yet!) Was in a bad condition...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ah some excellent additions there Brother Subtle, enjoy them. Particularly _Soul Hunter_ :biggrin:.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

yeah, i'm waiting for my copy of Soul Hunter to arrive. can't wait!

CP


----------



## bobss

Lol, I want to see CP`s bookage!

(I would show mine... but its noobishly small...*cries*)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Commissar Ploss said:


> yeah, i'm waiting for my copy of Soul Hunter to arrive. can't wait!
> 
> CP


Yeah its a very good book :grin:

My current BL collection is spread between different places so can't really take a picture


----------



## Commissar Ploss

bobss said:


> Lol, I want to see CP`s bookage!
> 
> (I would show mine... but its noobishly small...*cries*)


haha, if mine weren't all in boxes i'd take a picture. Maybe i'll get a picture of the boxes for you all. lol :laugh:


----------



## Brother Subtle

bobss said:


> And I thought _my Soul Hunter_ copy (Which I haven`t read yet!) Was in a bad condition...


they are all covered in shrink wrap plastic if you couldnt tell! lol.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Lord of the Night said:


> Also you have Dark Imperium?, nice. Dont suppose you could tell me what happens in the short story with Kharn the Betrayer?, ive wanted to read that but the book is out of print now.


Finally got around to jogging my memory! Kharn is attacking a Slaaneshi stronghold with a force of berzerkers. When he finally gets to the throne room, the cult leader tries to convert him using all the attractions of Slaanesh, but Kharn realises that the only joy he ever wants is spilling blood for the blood god. His brothers aren't so lucky and fall to the promise eternal bliss, so Kharn takes their skulls for the skull throne. Then the cultist and his demon possessed throne gets it!

An interesting aside is a kill clock that Kharn has in his helmet that records the kills he's made during a given campaign. He was presented with it by Horus himself during the Heresy.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Khorne's Fist said:


> Finally got around to jogging my memory! Kharn is attacking a Slaaneshi stronghold with a force of berzerkers. When he finally gets to the throne room, the cult leader tries to convert him using all the attractions of Slaanesh, but Kharn realises that the only joy he ever wants is spilling blood for the blood god. His brothers aren't so lucky and fall to the promise eternal bliss, so Kharn takes their skulls for the skull throne. Then the cultist and his demon possessed throne gets it!
> 
> An interesting aside is a kill clock that Kharn has in his helmet that records the kills he's made during a given campaign. He was presented with it by Horus himself during the Heresy.


Nice!, glad to see he killed those weaklings. Khorne's true champion is unconvertable.

I read about that, I imagine by then its in the millions.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

By the end of the story he was on 2487 for that particular campaign. Not bad for one man and his axe.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

or not bad for one "daemonly possessed, crazy, fucked up, lunatic of a Khorne worshiping" man and his axe.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> or not bad for one "daemonly possessed, crazy, fucked up, lunatic of a Khorne worshiping" man and his axe.


Definitely.

Would be nice to see Kharn again in some new stories, Typhus, Lucius and Ahriman as well. Four very interesting characters that dont get enough attention.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

*booyah. *


----------



## Lord of the Night

Hahaha. Nice. Enjoy the book, its one for the ages.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got it yesterday as well. Straining at the leash to read it, but I vowed to finish book 5 of the Wheel of Time, which I have already put down to read ATS. Got _Rynn's World_ aswell.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Woo picked up Rynn's World (just shy of 300 pages in already) and Soul Hunter, damn there's so many books out I need to buy, next time I go to GW I've got to clear an entire shelf into my bag :biggrin:...though I think I'll leave Sons of Dorn alone, didn't like the excerpt I read


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Anybody read that new BA novel? The first two weren't great, but I enjoyed the 3rd one. It's about time Fabius Bile got into a book.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Khorne's Fist said:


> Anybody read that new BA novel? The first two weren't great, but I enjoyed the 3rd one. It's about time Fabius Bile got into a book.


I thought the first two were great, loved the civil war of the Blood Angels and the Word Bearers role.

Im planning to get the 4th book soon, once ive read it ill post a review.


----------



## Zodd

Khorne's Fist said:


> Anybody read that new BA novel? The first two weren't great, but I enjoyed the 3rd one. It's about time Fabius Bile got into a book.


Yes, i have and i think it's the best so far. Not so much weird stuff going on and Mr. Bile gets some love, especially from certain people in red armour.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Zodd said:


> Yes, i have and i think it's the best so far. Not so much weird stuff going on and Mr. Bile gets some love, especially from certain people in red armour.


Cool, it'll probably be my next purchase. As someone else said, I wasn't too impressed with the extract of Sons of Dorn, so that narrows it down.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Woo finished Rynn's World and Soul Hunter over the weekend, both very good- now to get Dark Creed and Black Tide :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Baron Spikey said:


> Woo finished Rynn's World and Soul Hunter over the weekend, both very good- now to get Dark Creed and Black Tide :grin:


What did you do, soak them up by osmosis, just read the even numbered pages?:shok: Good work.k:

The ball and chain had a list of shit for me to do over the weekend, and now that I have a bit of spare time I decided to varnish a squad of blood claws instead. Hopefully I'll get a chunk of _Soul Hunter_ read later.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

osmosis is the way to go, you should try it some time. just do this: :headbutt:


----------



## aaronspuler

I have every 40k book that has been published, with the exception of Space Marine by Ian Watson. The 40k books fill up 3 shelves of my bookshelves.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

wow, you should take some pictures! that would be awesome to see. 

CP


----------



## aaronspuler

I'll post some pictures later on today. My copies of _The Killing Ground_, _Courage and Honour_, and _A Thousand Sons_ are signed copies  Graham gave me a copy of ATS for Christmas, 3 months before its official release!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

sweet deal mate! Are you in with Graham? Maybe you can get him to join Heresy? Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## aaronspuler

Happened to become friends with him over the last few months. Haven't actually met in person but I talk to him 3-4 times a week over email. He's a cool guy.


----------



## bobss

Commissar Ploss said:


> sweet deal mate! Are you in with Graham? Maybe you can get him to join Heresy? Can't wait to see the pics.


I nearly died from a manic fit of giddiness when ADB joined... if McNeil does... Ill keep some morphine close...:shok:


----------



## aaronspuler

There are only 6 40k books that I own but have not yet read (Pawns of Chaos, Eldar Prophecy, Legacy, Blind, Farseer, Sons of Dorn).

All are sorted alphabetically by author's last name, except for the Heresy books, those are in order of release... Sorry about the quality of the pictures.

*click any picture to see larger*

Omnibus, Hardcover, Large Size



Full bookshelf


Zoom of above image



End of the 40k books (currently reading Soul Hunter)


----------



## Lord of the Night

That is a sweet collection aaronspuler, a very sweet collection. I see you also have some books in regular and omnibus format, a good policy. I try to do the same thing, with books I dont own. Buy them, and buy the omnibus at release.

Since my last post I have not received any new books, although soon I will be adding the 1st Malus Darkblade Omnibus to my collection :grin:. Other then that im planning to get _Rynn's World_, _Black Tide_, _Storm of Iron_, _Legion_ and _Faith and Fire_ as soon as possible. Black Tide first of course, its Blood Angels.. who could resist.


----------



## aaronspuler

A friend lent me a copy of _Deathwing_ in February 2007 and I was immediately hooked. That was a great introduction to Warhammer 40,000. Started buying up all that I could afford, and got omnibus editions when possible. After obtaining everything that was still in stores, I started searching eBay until I had everything. Well, almost everything. I don't have the Necromunda books or Space Marine, but I have everything else. Who knows, maybe those will be re-released with the print-on-demand stuff?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

wow, very nice collection there mate! It brings a tear to my eye to see such things.  :cray: I'm lovin' it! 

CP

p.s. You'll enjoy Soul Hunter. Its an awesome read, i'm just sad that i read it so quickly. Can't wait for ADB's next Night Lords book.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Im not really interested in Necromunda. The only series that is out of print now, that I want, is the Shira Calpurnia series, which fortunately is being re-released in Omnibus format this July.

Oh yeah and _Gaunt's Ghosts_. Ive got to get that at some point soon.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> Oh yeah and _Gaunt's Ghosts_. Ive got to get that at some point soon.


:shok: you should be cited for blasphemy for _NOT_ owning it _already!_

CP

lol jk


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> :shok: you should be cited for blasphemy for _NOT_ owning it _already!_
> 
> CP
> 
> lol jk


Who says I haven't been already :wink:. Ill get them soon, maybe even this weekend, I would like to get it soon but im waaaay behind on my books. So far ive still yet to read..

False Gods
Galaxy in Flames
Flight of the Eisenstein
Battle for the Abyss
Fallen Angels
Ravenor Returned
Ravenor Rogue
Innocence Proves Nothing
Death or Glory
Duty Calls
Cain's Last Stand
Titanicus

And thats not including the Non-BL literature, two of those books are 1000 pages each!. Ive got to get caught up, doesn't meant ill stop buying books though since they look great in my room :grin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> Who says I haven't been already :wink:. Ill get them soon, maybe even this weekend, I would like to get it soon but im waaaay behind on my books. So far ive still yet to read..
> 
> False Gods
> Galaxy in Flames
> Flight of the Eisenstein
> Battle for the Abyss
> Fallen Angels
> Ravenor Returned
> Ravenor Rogue
> Innocence Proves Nothing
> Death or Glory
> Duty Calls
> Cain's Last Stand
> Titanicus
> 
> And thats not including the Non-BL literature, two of those books are 1000 pages each!. Ive got to get caught up, doesn't meant ill stop buying books though since they look great in my room :grin:


Hurry up and read the damn Heresy Series _LotN_!!! :grin:  (Btw its a shame you read _Fulgrim_ before _False Gods_ and _Galaxy in Flames_ )

Also I havn't read any Sandy Mitchell, would anyone recommend him?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Yes! A thousand times yes, he's definitely one of my favourite 40K authors (though it would take a Herculean effort to displace Mr Abnett and McNeill as my 2 favourites), he's renowned for his Ciaphas Cain series but his newer Inquisition novels are also an involving read- it's an Inquisitorial band without the Inquisitor, so they have some of his privileges but not all his powers.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey is right. Sandy Mitchell is an awesome author, _Ciaphas Cain_ is one of my favourite series, and the new _Dark Heresy_ series is pretty good as well. I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## bobss

I have to admit, Aaronspuler, that vast collection of shining black covers, stacked neatly beside one another within the bounds of a bookcase brings a tear to my eye 

Have you ever thought of branching into the Warhammer Fantasy range? Admittedly, the quality decreases somewhat, as does the quantity, but nonetheless there are still several good series, as recomended to me upon another thread, as well as the _Time of Legends_ series, with the Sigmar Trilogy having been written by Graham McNeil as well- yet again bringing anothe tear to my eye, as many of the higher ranking authors of late have abandoned the other system... *cries*...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Hurry up and read the damn Heresy Series _LotN_!!! :grin:  (Btw its a shame you read _Fulgrim_ before _False Gods_ and _Galaxy in Flames_ )


Well _Fulgrim_ was actually the very first 40k novel I ever bought, I knew what it was about already though. Still one of my favourites even after all its successors in my collection.


----------



## aaronspuler

bobss said:


> I have to admit, Aaronspuler, that vast collection of shining black covers, stacked neatly beside one another within the bounds of a bookcase brings a tear to my eye
> 
> Have you ever thought of branching into the Warhammer Fantasy range? Admittedly, the quality decreases somewhat, as does the quantity, but nonetheless there are still several good series, as recomended to me upon another thread, as well as the _Time of Legends_ series, with the Sigmar Trilogy having been written by Graham McNeil as well- yet again bringing anothe tear to my eye, as many of the higher ranking authors of late have abandoned the other system... *cries*...


I'm more of a bolter and chainsword guy rather than a crossbow and sword guy. Plus, I have so many authors that I keep track of, I have a hard time keeping up with everything already. I have around 600 books on the shelf at home, and 60 or so are in the 'unread' pile just waiting for me to read them.


----------



## Lord of the Night

aaronspuler said:


> I'm more of a bolter and chainsword guy rather than a crossbow and sword guy. Plus, I have so many authors that I keep track of, I have a hard time keeping up with everything already. I have around 600 books on the shelf at home, and 60 or so are in the 'unread' pile just waiting for me to read them.


I prefer the blazing of guns and the roaring of chainswords over the snap of crossbows and slash of swords myself as well. The technological parts appeal to me, its always interesting to see what manner of weapon, armour or other machine of war they can create in futuristic science fiction while the majority of Fantasy settings rely on the same prospects. Primitive weapons, good and evil magic. Not to say that Fantasy settings aren't good, I like Warhammer Fantasy and _Sword of Truth_, both of those are excellent.

I also have quite a few Non-BL books. The biggest of those are the _Hyperion Cantos_ series, both the _Hyperion Omnibus_ and _Endymion Omnibus_ are just slightly smaller then the Horus Heresy: Collected Visions book and about five times as thick, each one has 1000 pages!.

My favourite Non-BL series is _Vampire Hunter D_ though. Every book is just fantastic, haven't found a single chapter of a _Vampire Hunter D_ book that I did not enjoy thoroughly.


----------



## aaronspuler

Take a gander at the list of books that I currently own. I've sold LOTS of books over the years, so this is by no means a comprehensive list of books that I've read.

http://www.spuler.us/temp/books.txt


----------



## Lord of the Night

aaronspuler said:


> Take a gander at the list of books that I currently own. I've sold LOTS of books over the years, so this is by no means a comprehensive list of books that I've read.
> 
> http://www.spuler.us/temp/books.txt


ALIEN BOOKS!, Those actually exist, sweet!. Hope you dont mind but ive just copied your entire list, I need more books to read that aren't 40k.

We'll see whats on there that ill like, any recommendations from that list?. Also I dont know why anyone would sell a book, I keep them in my collection. So that I can read them again and enjoy them whenever I want.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> ALIEN BOOKS!, Those actually exist, sweet!.
> 
> We'll see whats on there that ill like, any recommendations from that list?. Also I dont know why anyone would sell a book, I keep them in my collection. So that I can read them again and enjoy them whenever I want.


http://shops.half.ebay.com/daveploss1989_alien_W0QQmZbooks

also

http://shops.half.ebay.com/daveploss1989_Perry_W0QQmZbooks

Earth Hive is the first of the Alien series. 

i believe i have more, you'll have to search for them in the list though. 

where it says "Home > Shops > daveploss1989 > Books > Search Results for 'Perry' " at the top of the page, click the "Books" link and it will take you to the list of books that i have. Hope there is something there that interests you. 

oh, and why do we sell books? to make money! :victory: I've got one each for my collection already, i sell all the extra ones that i get/find/deal.

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Here's a complete list of almost every book that I've read, I can't remember the rest. 

List of Read Books 

*Warhammer 40,000:*

Emperor’s Mercy (Henry Zou) 
Horus Rising (Dan Abnett) 
Chaos Child (Ian Watson) 

*James Patterson:*

_Maximum Ride:_
The Angel Experiment
School’s Out Forever
Saving the World and Other Extreme Sports
The Final Warning
Max: A Maximum Ride Novel
Fang: A Maximum Ride Novel 

_Witch and Wizard:_

Witch and Wizard

_Daniel X:_

The Dangerous Days of Daniel X

_Alex Cross:_

Four Blind Mice 

_When the Wind Blows:_

When the Wind Blows
The Lake House

*Robert Muchamore:*

_CHERUB: _

The Recruit 
Class A
Maximum Security 
Divine Madness 
Man vs Beast 
The Sleepwalker
The General 
The Fall
Mad Dogs 

*J.K Rowling:* 

_Harry Potter:_

Harry Potter and the Philosophers’ Stone
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban 
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire 
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows

*Rick Riordian:*

_Percy Jackson:_

Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief
Percy Jackson and the Sea of Monsters 
Percy Jackson and the Titan’s Curse 
Percy Jackson and the Battle for the Labyrinth 


*J.R.R Tolkien: *

_Lord of the Rings:_

The Hobbit 
Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King

*Anthony Horowitz:* 

_Alex Rider:_
Stormbreaker 
Point Blanc 
Skeleton Key 
Eagle Strike
Scorpia
Ark Angel
Snakehead
Crocodile Tears

_Power of Five:_

Raven’s Gate
Evil Star
Nightrise
Necropolis 

_Horror:_

More Horowitz Horror 

_Groohsam Grange:_
Groohsam Grange 


*Darren Shan:*

_Saga of Darren Shan:_

Cirque Du Freak
The Vampire’s Assistant
Tunnels of Blood
Vampire Mountain
Trials of Death
The Vampire Prince
Hunters of the Dusk
Allies of the Night
Killers of the Dawn
The Lake of Souls
Lord of the Shadows
Sons of Destiny 

_The Demonta:_
Lord Loss
Demon Thief 
Slawter
Bec
Demon Apocalypse 

*Charlie Higson: *

_Young Bond:_

SilverFin 
Double or Die (Reading at the moment) 


*Christopher Paolini:* 

_Inheritance Cycle:_
Eragon
Eldest
Brisingr

*Phillip Pullman:*

_His Dark Materials:_

The Northern Lights (The Golden Compass)
The Subtle Knife
The Amber Spyglass 

James Patterson is my favourite author and Maximum Ride is my favourite series. So yeah, there's mainly series of books out there. Not all of them are in the right order, though. :ireful2:

Yes, I know there's only 3 Black Library Books. :scare:


----------



## bobss

I got _Galaxy in Flames_, _Rynn`s World_ and _Malekith _today


----------



## Khorne's Fist

bobss said:


> I got _Galaxy in Flames_, _Rynn`s World_ and _Malekith _today


Busy weekend for you so.:biggrin:

I'm nearly finished _Rynn's World_ myself. It's quite good, though it does change my idea of the CFs. I always took it that when the IF split during the 2nd founding, all the _really_ zealous members of an already zealous legion went to the BTs, while the more pragmatic, down to earth lads went to the CFs. Seemingly not. 

No real likable characters in it, but interesting read about a battle that's been legendary since Rogue Trader.


----------



## bobss

Khorne's Fist said:


> Busy weekend for you so.:biggrin:
> 
> I'm nearly finished _Rynn's World_ myself. It's quite good, though it does change my idea of the CFs. I always took it that when the IF split during the 2nd founding, all the _really_ zealous members of an already zealous legion went to the BTs, while the more pragmatic, down to earth lads went to the CFs. Seemingly not.
> 
> No real likable characters in it, but interesting read about a battle that's been legendary since Rogue Trader.


Is that so? I also considered the Crimson Fists as being a more down to earth Chapter than the Black Templars, and less clouded by their zealousy. Suddenly this novel seems _alot_ more intruiging:good:

As for the series as a whole: Do you think anymore than the original 3 novels shall be released? I mean, it is named as a 'series' not a trilogy, although each book is stand-alone and does not link plotwise:no:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

already halfway through, so far so good. 

CP


----------



## Khorne's Fist

bobss said:


> As for the series as a whole: Do you think anymore than the original 3 novels shall be released? I mean, it is named as a 'series' not a trilogy, although each book is stand-alone and does not link plotwise:no:


I hope so. _Helsreach_ I think is set in the 3rd war for Armageddon, so that leaves the 1st and 2nd. The 1st would be cool, SW on WE action with some GKs thrown in. There's no real end to the possibilities for this series.


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'm hoping for the combined invasion of the Imperial Palace by the Black Templars, Crimson Fists (I think it's them or it might be the Imperial Fists) and allies during the Age of Apostasy. That would be an epic novel.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> I'm hoping for the combined invasion of the Imperial Palace by the Black Templars, Crimson Fists (I think it's them or it might be the Imperial Fists) and allies during the Age of Apostasy. That would be an epic novel.


It was actually the Imperial Fists, Black Templars, Fire Hawks and Soul Drinkers.

Personally i'd like to see the 12th Black Crusade's final battle against Planet Killer, the sacrifice of Eldrad Ulthran and the Blackstone Fortresses. That would be sweet!

Or perhaps The First Tyrannic War on Macragge. The Swarmlord crushing Chapter Master Calgar would be awesome to read.

Edit: I have discovered what the next Space Marine Battles book will be, after _The Hunt for Voldorius_. The Purging of Kadillus written by Gav Thorpe, which is based around the Third Company of the Dark Angels on Piscina IV. The Ork hordes of Warbosses Ghazghkull and Nazdreg are attempting to break through the defences on their way to Armageddon for the Second War for Armageddon. Ghazghkull himself will be featured as he led the assault on Kadillus Harbour, wanting the energy there to power the Ork's Tellyportas.

Gav Thorpe hasn't confirmed this is a Space Marine Battles book but it seems quite obvious that it is. 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Belial - For more information.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I popped into GW today to pick up a few bits, and just happened to go to the shelf of books first. The assistant asked me straight away "Are you in for _Helsreach_? We got it in yesterday." It wasn't on the shelf, no surprise considering it's not due out till May, but he was decent enough to get it from the back room. While he did, I noticed the _Dark King/Lightning Tower_ audio book on the shelf, again not due out till next month.










Come to think of it, I don't think he charged me for _Helsreach._ I got the CD(€15), a figure case (€50), Gabriel Seth(€15), and _Helsreach_(€12), but he only charged me a total of €80. Sorry ADB.

I've listened to the CD, and was very impressed with _Dark King._ It gives a lot more insight into Night Haunter's decision to reject the Imperium, and his attack on Dorn. _The Lightning Tower_ is also quite good. There's an amusing aside in that Malcador seems to have the Mona Lisa and van Gogh's Sunflowers hanging in his personal quarters.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ah, _Helsreach_ is bloody brilliant so far! I picked it up at AdeptiCon and had Aaron sign it (against his will), and i'm about 3/4ths the way through it atm. The way he portrays the BT's is interesting, granted there's a lot of fighting (after all its a SM battles book) but its not a bolter-gasm. And the almost, dare i say it, autistic nature of these guys is something worth exploring deeper. You will enjoy it.

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

I can't get it for a little while sadly. But I plan to order it the instant it becomes available, or I have the money.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Gained a few new additions for my collection. Let the Galaxy Burn and The Art of Warhammer 40,000 will soon be mine.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Picked up, and read, _Nagash the Unbroken_ the other day- so far I rank the Time of Legends series with Sigmar at #1, The Sundering at #2 and Nagash in last place. Not that Nagash is bad, it's actually extremely well written just doesn't have the same resonance as the other 2 trilogies.

Oh and I ordered _Sons of Dorn_, _Helreach_, and _Legends of the Space Marines_ come the middle of next week I'll be virtually swimming in Power-armour stories :so_happy:


----------



## World Eater XII

Legends of the space marines is a cracking book! very good short tales in there!


----------



## Brother Subtle

Ordered both the dark king/lightening tower and ravens flight from BL website the other day. I'll be reviewing both on my blog as I go so keep checking it. Also working my way through dark apostle and next, dark disciple. So I've got a bit on at the moment. I'm allowing myself $40-$50 per pay (fortnighlty) to spend on BL books at the moment. But it costs a fortune in postage for me from the uk which hurts. BL books are my number 1 hobby now (seeing as I sold my car) so look out! Lol.


----------



## Phil73805

I also just picked up a copy of Helsreach. I started reading it in the shop and then continued at home. I'll be writing a review for bsc but my initial feelings while still within chapter one is that ADB just *gets it*! 

When it comes to 40k novels I have no higher praise.


----------



## Cloysterpete

Brother Subtle said:


> Ordered both the dark king/lightening tower and ravens flight from BL website the other day. I'll be reviewing both on my blog as I go so keep checking it. Also working my way through dark apostle and next, dark disciple. So I've got a bit on at the moment. I'm allowing myself $40-$50 per pay (fortnighlty) to spend on BL books at the moment. But it costs a fortune in postage for me from the uk which hurts. BL books are my number 1 hobby now (seeing as I sold my car) so look out! Lol.


Why not buy somewhere cheaper?, buying anything direct from the publisher (true of any publisher not just BL) is a huge rip-off. 

Have you heard of the book depository?, I get the vast majority of my books from them, often half the price and another advantage for you is they offer free shipping to Aus!. Just think of how many extra BL books you'll be able to buy with the cash saved. 

Oh and book depos regularly have discount codes available, for instance this months code gives you 5% off.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Subtle said:


> Ordered both the dark king/lightening tower and ravens flight from BL website the other day. I'll be reviewing both on my blog as I go so keep checking it. Also working my way through dark apostle and next, dark disciple. So I've got a bit on at the moment. I'm allowing myself $40-$50 per pay (fortnighlty) to spend on BL books at the moment. But it costs a fortune in postage for me from the uk which hurts. BL books are my number 1 hobby now (seeing as I sold my car) so look out! Lol.


What do you think of the Word Bearers books?. My favourites are Marduk and Burias, they both rule.

I just ordered _Helsreach_, looking forward to seeing my favourite loyalist Chaplain Grimaldus kicking ass.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Hehe, look what came today!!! Look forward to an indepth review of both these amazing audio books on my blog in the very near future! I'm so excited!


----------



## World Eater XII

gav thorpe makes me cringe.

However a review of the other one does interest me!


----------



## lord marcus

here you go.



When I finish cleaning i will lay them all out for a wide shot. This does not ilclude a Heap of codecies and two rulebooks.


----------



## Arbite

Just started my BL collection on friday. Bought titanicus, Ravenor: The Omnibus, and the Grey Knights omnibus. Already finished titanicus and the first Ravenor story.


----------



## deathbringer

How is Ravenor, bought it working up the metal to start it?

Going out to buy aaron dembski brown's Soul hunter Tuesday as i just worked 3 shifts for 8 odd hours so im in the money.

Going to see whether the very high acclaim its received is justified 
Look out for a review of the aforementioned, Fulgrim and Ravenor within the coming weeks


----------



## bobss

deathbringer said:


> How is Ravenor, bought it working up the metal to start it?
> 
> Going out to buy aaron dembski brown's Soul hunter Tuesday as i just worked 3 shifts for 8 odd hours so im in the money.
> 
> Going to see whether the very high acclaim its received is justified
> Look out for a review of the aforementioned, Fulgrim and Ravenor within the coming weeks


Your reading _Fulgrim_ as well, DB? Same, although I had to order my copy as I couldn`t buy it on the Shop Floor due to its ''Adult Themes'', so im currently on a ''None-Black Library'' bender...

... And Lord Marcus: How did you find_ Flesh and Iron_? I`m interested for the sakes of multiple threads


----------



## lord marcus

I won it as I tied in sportsmanship at Recon last weekend. It was a good read i must say.


----------



## Barnster

I woondered into waterstones the other day and they had a 3 for 2 on a lot of BL books picked up Eisenhorn, Ravaner, Florence and Lorenzo, Grey seer, Nagash the unbroken (then found out it was part 2!!!!! gahh) and tales of heresy. I wanted to get a load of the HH books but they nevr had any after fulgrim, also wanted shadow king but that wasn't on offer. Will start on one of them as soon as i finish fulgrim. which for some reason im struggling to get into, imo not as good as the earlier HH books or 1k sons


----------



## bobss

Barnster said:


> I woondered into waterstones the other day and they had a 3 for 2 on a lot of BL books picked up Eisenhorn, Ravaner, Florence and Lorenzo, Grey seer, Nagash the unbroken (then found out it was part 2!!!!! gahh) and tales of heresy. I wanted to get a load of the HH books but they nevr had any after fulgrim, also wanted shadow king but that wasn't on offer. Will start on one of them as soon as i finish fulgrim. which for some reason im struggling to get into, imo not as good as the earlier HH books or 1k sons


Same!:biggrin: But I got _Gaunt`s Ghosts: The Founding_, _Malus Darkblade_ 2nd Omnibus, and _Nagash the Unbroken_

... And that was a month ago, just ''filling in'' some time with a few none-Black Library series, until my beloved _Fulgrim_ arrives.


----------



## maako

No pics but what I most 40k books
Warhammer
Gotrek & Felix Omnibus 1,2, & 3
Elfslayer
Gray seaer

Time of Legends
all

Warhammer 40,000
all but:
Tactica Imperialis
The Iron Star

Horus Heresy
all


----------



## Brother Subtle

im yet to read one of the warhammer books. if i was to venture into that realm of the black library, does anyone have any recommendations? (if i get the urge to read something non-40K).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Brother Subtle said:


> im yet to read one of the warhammer books. if i was to venture into that realm of the black library, does anyone have any recommendations? (if i get the urge to read something non-40K).


The _Time of Legends_ series is always good, essentially its to Warhammer Fantasy what the Horus Heresy series is to 40k. _The Sundering Trilogy_ being my favourite so far. But _The Legend of Sigmar_ is also good, _The Rise of Nagash_ started a bit iffy for me, but im yet to read the second one.

Im currently reading _Guardians of the Forest_ which is decent enough so far. The _Warhammer Heroes_, _Malus Darkblade_, and _Empire Army_ series' are meant to be good as well though.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Time for an update. My 40K collection now consists of:

*Warhammer 40,000*

_Horus Heresy_

-Horus Rising - _Dan Abnett_
-False Gods - _Graham Mcneil_
-False Gods - _Graham McNeill_ (Abridged Audio) 
-Galaxy in Flames - _Ben Counter_
-The Flight of the Eisenstein_ - James Swallow_
-Fulgrim - _Graham Mcneil_
-Legion - _Dan Abnett_
-Mechanicum - _Graham Mcneill_
-Tales of Heresy - _Various_ (Short Stories)
-Descent of Angels - _Mitchel Scanlon_
-Fallen Angels - _Mike Lee_
-Battle for the Aybss - _Ben Counter_
-A Thousand Sons - _Graham Mcneil_
-Nemesis - _James Swallow_
-The First Heretic - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
-Prospero Burns - _Dan Abnett_
-Garro: Oath of Moment - _James Swallow_ (Audio)
-Garro: Legion of One - _James Swallow_ (Audio) 
-Age of Darkness - _Various_ (Short Stories)


_Other_

-Chaos Child - _Ian Watson_
-Emperor's Mercy - _Henry Zou_
-Flesh and Iron - _Henry Zou_
-Blood Gorgons - _Henry Zou_
-Salamander - _Nick Kyme_
-Firedrake - _Nick Kyme_
-Fireborn - _Nick Kyme_ (Audio) 
-Soul Hunter - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
-Throne of Lies - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_ (Audio)
-Blood Reaver - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
-Sons of Dorn - _Chris Roberson_
-Helsreach - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
-Rynn's World - _Steve Parker_ 
-Hunt for Voldorius - _Andy Hoare_
-The Purging of Kadilius - _Gav Thorpe_
-Fall of Damnos - _Nick Kyme_
-Battle of the Fang - _Chris Wraight_
-Savage Scars- _Andy Hoare_
-Ultramarines Omnibus - _Graham Mcneill_
--Nightbringer
--Warriors of Ultramar
--Dead Sky, Black Sun
-The Killing Ground - _Graham McNeill_
-Courage and Honour - _Graham McNeill_
-The Chapter's Due - _Graham McNeill_ (Paperback, and Hardback) 
-Blood Angels Omnibus - _James Swallow_
--Deus Encarmine
--Deus Sanguinius
-Heroes of the Space Marines - _Various Authors_ (Short Stories)
-Legends of the Space Marines - _Various Authors_ (Short Stories)
-Victories of the Space Marines - _Various Authors_ (Short Stories)
-Fear the Alien - _Various Authors_ (Short Stories)
-Path of the Warrior - _Gav Thorpe_
-Cadian Blood - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
-Redemptation Corps - _Rob Sanders_
-Dead Men Walking - _Steve Lyons_
-Brothers of the Snake - _Dan Abnett_
-The Founding - _Dan Abnett_
--First and Only
--Ghostmaker
--Necropolis
-The Saint - _Dan Abnett_
--Honour Guard
--The Guns of Tanith
--Straight Silver
--Sabbat Matyr
-The Lost - _Dan Abnett_
--Traitor General
--His Last Command
--The Armour of Contempt
--Only in Death
-Blood Pact - _Dan Abnett_
-Eisenhorn - _Dan Abnett_
-Titanicus - _Dan Abnett_
-Assault on Black Reach - _Nick Kyme_
-The Emperor's Finest - _Sandy Mitchell_
-Dead in the Water - _Sandy Mitchell_ (Audio) 
-Hammer of the Emperor- _Various_
-Helion Rain - _George Mann _ (Audio)
-Atlas Infernal - _Rob Sanders_ 


*Warhammer*

-The Island of Blood - _Darius Hinks_
-Wulfrik - _C.L. Werner_
-Sigvald - _Darius Hinks_
-Sword of Vengance- _Chris Wraight_
-Thunder and Steel - _Dan Abnett_
--Gilead's Blood
--Hammers of Ulric
--Riders of the Dead
-Broken Honour - _Robert Earl_ 
-Grimblades - _Nick Kyme_
-Bloodborn - _Nathan Long_
-Bloodforged - _Nathan Long_
-Knights of Brettonia Omnibus - _Anthony Reynolds_
--Knight Errant
--Knight of the Realm
--Questing Knight (Novella)
--Grail Knight (Novella)
-Dwarfs - _Nick Kyme_, _Gav Thorpe_
--Grudgebearer
--Oathbreaker
--Honour Keeper
-Gotrek and Felix: The First Omnibus - _William King_
--Trollslayer
--Skavenslayer
--Daemonslayer

_Time of Legends_

-Heldenhammer - _Graham McNeill_
-God King - _Graham McNeill_
-Malekith - _Gav Thorpe_
-Caledor - _Gav Thorpe_
-Nagash the Sorcerer - _Mike Lee_

*Hammer and Bolter*

Hammer and Bolter 1
Hammer and Bolter 2
Hammer and Bolter 3
Hammer and Bolter 4
Hammer and Bolter 5
Hammer and Bolter 6
Hammer and Bolter 7

*Angry Robot Books*

-Vegas Knights - _Matt Forbeck_
-Triumff - _Dan Abnett_
-Embedded - _Dan Abnett_ (Ebook) 

*Star Wars Books*

-Death Troopers - _Joe Schreiber _


Total 81 Black Library Novels, (Not including individual novels in Omnibuses, but including audio dramas.) 1 Star Wars Novel and 2 Angry Robot Novels. (Including currently unrelased novels). Also, I own all seven H&Bs. 

-BoK


----------



## maako

*pics of my pics*

still got a few on order.


----------



## maako

A good book to start with would be the first Gotrek & felix Omnibus. Reiksguard was a good book but I have not read any other of the empire army novels.I have not read any of the Malus Darkblade books so nothing to offer on them. hope this helps you.


----------



## Baron Spikey

I can recommend Iron Company, I lent it from the Library and it's rather good.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I picked up The Flight of the Eisentstien and Salamander (because the store didn't have Fulgrim), today. Read a bit of Salamander and looks okay. 

-BoK


----------



## Lord of the Night

_Salamander_ gets a lot better later on, once they get to the Archimedes Rex. Then it gets very very good :grin:.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool. Read _The Flight of the Eisentstien_ this afternoon and loved it. Have High expectations for _Salamander_,

-BoK


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Read _The Flight of the Eisentstien_ this afternoon and loved it.


Until _A Thousand Sons_ it was my favourite HH novel. Can't wait to hear more about Garro.k:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, I'll be picking up the audio books upon release, defiantly. Getting Soul Hunter and Fist of Dorn when I have enough money.

-BoK


----------



## Critta

Missing a bunch of audio books, and another row of softbacks behind all the ones on the left.

I think I have too many BL books


----------



## aaronspuler

Critta, you don't have too many BL books. I have practically every 40k book ever made. All that I'm missing is _Space Marine_, the Necromunda series, and the collector editions of _Iron Warrior_ and _Daenyathos_.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

dude, i still want to see pics of your collection, that would be sweeeeet!

CP


----------



## aaronspuler

CP, you can see all my 40k stuff at http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=586616


----------



## Commissar Ploss

aaronspuler said:


> CP, you can see all my 40k stuff at http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=586616


oh yeah! thats right. lolol my bad. XDunish:


----------



## aaronspuler

Here's a couple of photos of my bookshelves. I've got another smaller bookshelf with some comics that aren't pictured here.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just got _Redemption Corps_ and _Empire._ The local GW was all out of any BL new releases, so I told him I'd go around the corner to the independent stockist. The red shirt was not impressed. They didn't have a whole lot more than those books either, though.


----------



## bobss

Bought _Salamander_ today (After Dark Angels persistance) _Helscreach_ and _Raven`s Flight_:so_happy:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Three excellent choices there bobbs, enjoy them. _Helsreach_ and _Salamander_ are two of my Imperial favourites.

I have just ordered Brunner the Bounty Hunter Omnibus and Enforcer: The Shira Calpurnia Omnibus. I look forward to reading both, especially Brunner. I love Bounty Hunters, thats why Boba Fett is my favourite fiction character and always will be. That and his sheer awesomeness in every way.


----------



## Brother Subtle

_Rynn's World_ on the way from the UK as we speak.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Lord of the Night said:


> I look forward to reading both, especially Brunner. I love Bounty Hunters, thats why Boba Fett is my favourite fiction character and always will be. That and his sheer awesomeness in every way.


If you haven't read any of the Brunner stories already, you'll love them. He's like Dirty Harry in the Old World. If I played WFB I'd definitly come up with some homebrew rules and field him. Enjoy.


----------



## bobss

Lord of the Night said:


> Three excellent choices there bobbs, enjoy them. _Helsreach_ and _Salamander_ are two of my Imperial favourites.
> 
> I have just ordered Brunner the Bounty Hunter Omnibus and Enforcer: The Shira Calpurnia Omnibus. I look forward to reading both, especially Brunner. I love Bounty Hunters, thats why Boba Fett is my favourite fiction character and always will be. That and his sheer awesomeness in every way.


Boba Fett is Jango Fett`s son? (I get easily confused...):grin:

Onto Brunner, than yes, I haven`t read anything written by C.L. Werner, but the synopsis for the Omnibus seem`s good. Oh, and would we be as fortunate as to receive a review of the Shira Calpurnia Omnibus?  Im still locked in debate as to purchase it or not...


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> Boba Fett is Jango Fett`s son? (I get easily confused...):grin:
> 
> Onto Brunner, than yes, I haven`t read anything written by C.L. Werner, but the synopsis for the Omnibus seem`s good. Oh, and would we be as fortunate as to receive a review of the Shira Calpurnia Omnibus?  Im still locked in debate as to purchase it or not...


Boba Fett is a clone of Jango Fett, who Jango raised as his son.

Sure thing, once ive gotten the first story, which is _Crossfire_, finished ill post up an early review. I think its going to be great though, an Arbites series is quite a good idea. Something I dont think many BL authors would have considered.



Khorne's Fist said:


> If you haven't read any of the Brunner stories already, you'll love them. He's like Dirty Harry in the Old World. If I played WFB I'd definitly come up with some homebrew rules and field him. Enjoy.


Sounds awesome, I can't wait. Im going to read _Enforcer_ first though, it'll arrive first and its 40k so it takes precedence.

After I get these two the next books on my list are _The Killing Ground_ and _Courage and Honour_, its been too long since I read some Ultramarines.


----------



## dark angel

Four new novels have now been shipped, so I am hoping for them to get here by the end of these holidays. They are: A Thousand Sons, Soul Hunter, Legends of the Space Marines and Dark Creed. Not sure which I will read first, all have had good reviews, look out for my own soon!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Soul Hunter_ is great. I've finished it, and will probably end up getting _Fireborn_, the audio novel of the Salamanders next. Don't want to read _Thousand Sons_ until I've read the _Horus Heresy_ ones before it.

-BoK


----------



## Lord of the Night

Well _Enforcer_ and _Brunner the Bounty Hunter_ have both arrived and im starting on _Enforcer_ right now. So far its pretty good.

And I have the entire _Soul Drinkers_ series on the way as well, the _Soul Drinkers Omnibus_, _Chapter War_ and _Hellforged_. Looking very forward to it.

And just a note. For any fans of the new Fantasy series _Ulrika the Vampire_, I received a bookmark with Enforcer today that is styled in the Ulrika artwork. The second novels picture is on the back, despite not being on the BL site. _Bloodforged_ is the title and its cover is Ulrika with a rapier on a snowy mountain.


----------



## aaronspuler

I rather enjoyed the Soul Drinkers. They're unique among Space Marine chapters. Any word on when the next installment of the series is due?


----------



## bobss

aaronspuler said:


> I rather enjoyed the Soul Drinkers. They're unique among Space Marine chapters. Any word on when the next installment of the series is due?


Although I believe Ben Counter no longer writes for Black Library (and thus being the author of the Soul Drinkers they cannot continue under him) there is a novella for the estranged Chapter within the coming Months. Similar to Iron Warrior in size and type. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Daenyathos.html

- Bobss


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ben Counter does still write for Black Library, he doesn't write for Horus Heresy anymore. And the 6th and final Soul Drinker novel, _Phalanx_, is being written now.

_Daenyathos_ is just a prequel to the series, showing how the Soul Drinkers over the millennia gained the beliefs and honour system that led to leaving the Imperium.


----------



## bobss

Lord of the Night said:


> Ben Counter does still write for Black Library, he doesn't write for Horus Heresy anymore. And the 6th and final Soul Drinker novel, _Phalanx_, is being written now.
> 
> _Daenyathos_ is just a prequel to the series, showing how the Soul Drinkers over the millennia gained the beliefs and honour system that led to leaving the Imperium.


Really? Well the severing of Horus Heresy involvement is obvious beyond comprehension, frankly, though I am yet to discover the ever-present hatred for _Battle for the Abyss_, myself. 

As for _Phalanx_, it seems of moderate interest, especially considering its intruige within _The Flight of the Eisenstein_. I will be certainly looking forward to said book`s release.

Onto topic, so this post isn`t deemed utterly useless, and considering how it is merely ''What I am reading now'', then I am finding _Helsreach_ to be bloody fantastic. It puts _Rynn`s World_ into shame, and for a *Space Marine Battle Novel*, it has certainly exceeded the rather single-dimensional ''Astartes saving the day'' theme I ignorantly categorised this series as. Bravo Mr. Bowden, I believe this praise from myself is _truly_ deserved.

Is it better than _Soul Hunter_?... Not as depthful, though that in turn lacked certain clarity, but more enjoyable? Certainly, as much as that statement is _pure_ blaspehemy to you fellow Heresy deviants.


----------



## dark angel

I believe that it isn't a prequel to the series, but rather set between Hellforged and Phalanx. As for the latter being the last book, we shall see. I think there is still plenty of options that Counter can take the series, for example the rebuilding of the Chapter, although that would never really happen I guess. Anyway: Read Legends of the Space Marines and it is awesome, I would highly recommend it to anyone, although some of the stories are....Not to the highest standard. 

On Soul Hunter now. It is a good novel, although it hasn't made me go "Whoa, awesome" as of yet. I did find a slight error however, whether intentional or not so I will post it here. *WARNING: SPOILERS BELOW*:

Page 189, final paragraph: 

_The shoulder guard ripped from the corpse of a *Crimson* Fist veteran was a particularly pleasant recollection. They'd fought hand to hand, an uncomplicated brawl of fury against fury, gauntlets pounding cracks in each other's armour until Talos had managed to crush the other warriors' windpipe. Once the loyalist Astartes **Now on 190** was stranlged into unconssciousness, Talos had broken his spine and smashed his skull open against the hull of First Claw's waiting Land Raider. With the *Imperial* Fist finally dead, the Night Lord had led the body fall to the ground._

Soooo which is it? Imperial or Crimson Fist?


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> Onto topic, so this post isn`t deemed utterly useless, and considering how it is merely ''What I am reading now'', then I am finding _Helsreach_ to be bloody fantastic. It puts _Rynn`s World_ into shame, and for a *Space Marine Battle Novel*, it has certainly exceeded the rather single-dimensional ''Astartes saving the day'' theme I ignorantly categorised this series as. Bravo Mr. Bowden, I believe this praise from myself is _truly_ deserved.
> 
> Is it better than _Soul Hunter_?... Not as depthful nor chilling, but more enjoyable? Certainly, as much as that statement is _pure_ blaspehemy to you fellow Heresy deviants


_Helsreach_ is a classic novel, much beyond its peers. I'd say its one of the best loyalist marine novels available currently.



dark angel said:


> On Soul Hunter now. It is a good novel, although it hasn't made me go "Whoa, awesome" as of yet. I did find a slight error however, whether intentional or not so I will post it here. *WARNING: SPOILERS BELOW*:
> 
> Page 189, final paragraph:
> 
> _The shoulder guard ripped from the corpse of a *Crimson* Fist veteran was a particularly pleasant recollection. They'd fought hand to hand, an uncomplicated brawl of fury against fury, gauntlets pounding cracks in each other's armour until Talos had managed to crush the other warriors' windpipe. Once the loyalist Astartes **Now on 190** was stranlged into unconssciousness, Talos had broken his spine and smashed his skull open against the hull of First Claw's waiting Land Raider. With the *Imperial* Fist finally dead, the Night Lord had led the body fall to the ground._
> 
> Soooo which is it? Imperial or Crimson Fist?


I would think that the Crimson Fist mention was for total clarity then calling it an Imperial Fist as technically the marine is descended from the Imperial Fists and Talos probably wouldn't care much about total correctness.


----------



## dark angel

Heh, I disagree. He would have no doubt fought against the Imperial Fists before, I am sure something is mentioned as being taken from an Imperial Fist, wouldn't he know the differance? Not to mention blue isn't yellow/gold...You do not call a Silver Skull an Ultramarine, do you? A Black Dragon, a Salamander? If he had said something like "Imperial Astartes" I could understand, but that indicates that he is a Imperial Fist. If it isn't a mistake, it is just a bit of....Bad wording, in my opinion.


----------



## bobss

Lord of the Night said:


> _Helsreach_ is a classic novel, much beyond its peers. I'd say its one of the best loyalist marine novels available currently.
> 
> I would think that the Crimson Fist mention was for total clarity then calling it an Imperial Fist as technically the marine is descended from the Imperial Fists and Talos probably wouldn't care much about total correctness.


Perhaps, although I would class Nick Kyme`s _Salamande_r as the currently-dominant *Adeptus Astartes *novel. Though Grimaldus -- partly spurned by the rather interesting exeuction of a first-person narrative -- is highly likeable, I would still envision Elysius as perhaps his superior. That of course is not Helsreach`s strength. Not at all. The Titanicus-reminiscent (Dare I say inspired?) Titan-duel`s by the Legio Invigilate (and Legio Metallica!) are fantastic euphemism`s for the sheer magnitude of the conflict upon Armageddon Secundris. 

Yet, even the God-Machines of the Mechanicus are sorely lacking compared to the fantastic human characters. Andrej just oozes that ''Drunk-Communist of awesomness'' feeling, with several other deep, and well executed characters. As said, Bowden`s strength -- to me -- lies entrenched with his Guardsmen.

Onto _Soul Hunter_, Dark Angel brings aloft an interesting point. Though I hadn`t noted such, he does indeed have a point, and considering the emphasis upon the enemies of the Legion, and conflict with the Fists and other Terran Legion`s (especially during the 

Dreadanought sequences between 10th Company and the Blood Angel`s Chapter 
 and the emphasis upon armour preservation, I am suprised such occured.


----------



## dark angel

Finished Soul Hunter a few hours ago, and I was dissapointed. It could have been so much more, the last 100 or so pages felt very rushed with nothing that was really enjoyable. Finished the first chapter of Dark Creed, and I must admit, it is bloody awesome:grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night

dark angel said:


> Finished Soul Hunter a few hours ago, and I was dissapointed. It could have been so much more, the last 100 or so pages felt very rushed with nothing that was really enjoyable. Finished the first chapter of Dark Creed, and I must admit, it is bloody awesome:grin:


While I dont agree, its your view.

And yes, _Dark Creed_ is awesome. But just keep reading, its gets so much better once the killing starts.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Just as a heads up. I've got a fiction competition coming up for 2010 (post forthcoming, soon i hope) and this year will finally be the year i'll have prizes to give the winner! *cough* a chance to grow your BL collection. :wink: *cough*

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Hmm sounds like fun. Ill definitely check it out.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, defiantly sounds intresting.  Can't wait.

-BoK


----------



## shaantitus

Took me a while to get around to getting them in one place so I could get a photo.
My collection as it stands at the moment.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Bought _Courage and Honour, Black Tide,_ and _Legends of the Space Marines_ yesterday, so I'll be ODing on geneseed for the next while. Not a big fan of Ventris, but I've read this far, so I'll keep going. Can't wait to see Fabius Bile back in action as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I require some advice. Which should I get, _Shadow King_ or _Rynn's World_?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> I require some advice. Which should I get, _Shadow King_ or _Rynn's World_?


_
Shadow King_, _Rynn's World_ is excellent (certainly Steve Parker is a promising author) but Shadow King gave me 'coolness' goose bumps :wink:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

If you've read _Malekith_, and like Gav Thorpe (as you seem to from other reviews/comments ), I would go with _Shadow King_ - its a good book. Gav threads in the events from different perspectives very well, and the character of Alith Anar is portrayed very dark indeed (as it should have been).


----------



## bobss

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If you've read _Malekith_, and like Gav Thorpe (as you seem to from other reviews/comments ), I would go with _Shadow King_ - its a good book. Gav threads in the events from different perspectives very well, and the character of Alith Anar is portrayed very dark indeed (as it should have been).


I too echo this (And thus agree with Child-of-the-Emperor twice in a single day:shok the battle for Anlec, and Malekith`s great victory before his fall is from the perspective of the Anar`s is well-written as typical of Thorpe, if a little tiresome, perhaps, due to its similarities to that in _Malekith_. 

Overall, its my favorite book. *Ever*. There is plenty of Druchii slaughter, torture and other nastiness from the Shadow Warriors. Also the death of [Insert here] at Dark Fen is quite somber, the metaphorical death of [Insert here] in the dungeons of Anlec, and the re-introduction of Alandrian (who is epicness incarnate) makes it enjoyable, and far above any other Time of Legend`s novel, if not slightly reminiscent of that Shakespearean theme of tragedy, very few of Black Library`s publications seem to have.

Too _Rynn`s World _and its mediocre. The Crimson Fist Chapter is explained in moderate detail (even AD-B`s Black Templars are superior) and it is essentially brimmed with again, ''meh'' action-sequences and characters. _Helsreach_, although fundamentally the same as in ''Son`s if Dorn killing Orks'' is far better _in comparisson_.

My vote is to the former of these two.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

bobss said:


> (And thus agree with Child-of-the-Emperor twice in a single day:shok


Miracles can happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Hmm good reviews. _Shadow King_ definitely sounds good but as I looked at my collection earlier I remembered. Im missing some Horus Heresy. So its either gonna be _Shadow King_ or _Legion_, tough choice. _Mechanicum_ is also on the table but... I dont think its a high priority.

I suppose ill wait for Rynn's World, im more interested in The Hunt for Voldorius actually, they'd better make Voldorius cool. He's one of my favourite Daemons.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I wasn't too hot on _Rynn's World,_ I just didn't come to like any of the characters, and ended up routing for the Orks. So, for me the choice would be _Shadow King._

As for _Mechanicum,_ I really wouldn't put it off. It's one of my favourite HH novels. The ins and outs of the Mechanicus are handled brilliantly, and some of the fluff regarding the Emperor and what's trapped beneath the surface of Mars is brilliant. Personally I'd put it ahead of any of the options you've mentioned.


----------



## bobss

I bought _Tales of Heresy _to instill some new vigour into the Heresy after the mediocre _Descent of Angels_, _Sons of Dorn _for the controversy and the_ Ultramarines _series just because its McNeil 

Onto the latter and im not too impressed by _Nightbringer_. The Adeptus Arbites and Manufactorum cartels are _interesting_, but the Dark Eldar portrayel isn`t what I would expect, and Uriel Ventris seem`s to have been sidelined by an Inquisitor (of the Ordo Xenos I am guessing...)  Of course there is the usual flawless descriptive depth and complex vocabulary I would expect of McNeil, but I wont begin to doubt my faith in my liege until _Dead Sky, Black Sun_.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Bobss--don't worry, I ran into the same antipathy for _Nightbringer_. _Warriors of Ultramar_ FAR surpasses its prequel. I'm not that far into _Black Sky, Dead Sun_ yet, though, so I can't really pass judgment on it yet...


----------



## yapyap23

This is my collection so war. I started collecting around December of 2009. I do have them on a bookshelf but I wanted y'all to fully see them. I know Horus Rising is missing but my cousin has it. Courage and Honour is signed, that is why its all wrapped up. I hope y'all like


----------



## Baron Spikey

quick question: Why do you have 2 copies of Chapter War?


----------



## yapyap23

Well I wanted to have a reading copy and a collecting copy but I changed my mind.


----------



## aaronspuler

I also have a signed copy of _Courage and Honour_.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

aaronspuler said:


> I also have a signed copy of _Courage and Honour_.


i have 4 of C&O. 

as well as signed copies of both Soul Hunter and Helsreach. woop! with little notes like "fuck off dave, your friend Aaron." he's such a sweet guy. lol

CP


----------



## ownzu

Baron Spikey said:


> *Warhammer*
> 
> Malus Darkblade Vol.1
> Knight of the Realm
> Reiksguard
> Gotrek & Felix Omnibus 1,2, & 3
> Elfslayer
> Vampire Wars Omnibus
> Witch Hunter Omnibus
> Ancient Blood
> Blackhearts Omnibus
> Genieve Omnibus
> Knights Errant
> Liber Chaotica
> Guardians of the Forest
> The Ambassador Chronicles
> Savage City
> *Time of Legends*
> 
> Heldenhammer
> Empire
> Nagash the Sorcerer
> Malekith
> 
> *Warhammer 40,000*
> 
> Blood Angels Omnibus
> Red Fury
> Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium
> Duty Calls
> Death and Glory
> Cain's Last Stand
> The Founding Omnibus
> The Saint Omnibus
> Traitor General
> The Armour of Contempt
> Only in Death
> Blood Pact
> Hammer of Daemons
> Imperial Guard Omnibus Vol.1
> Cadian Blood
> Gunheads
> Eisenhorn Omnibus
> Ravenor
> Ravenor Returns
> Ravenor Rogue
> Scourge the Heretic
> Innocence Proves Nothing
> Brothers of the Snake
> Heroes of the Space Marines
> All the Space Wolf novels
> Salamander
> The Soul Drinkers Omnibus
> Chapter War
> Hell Forged
> Nightbringer
> Warriors of Ultramar
> Dead Sky, Black Sun
> Killing Ground
> Storm of Iron
> Dark Apostle
> Dark Disciple
> Angels of Darkness
> Daemon World
> Emperor's Mercy
> Lord of the Night
> Inquisition War
> Deathwing
> Dark Imperium
> Planet Killer
> Faith and Fire
> Grey Knights
> Dark Adeptus
> 
> *Horus* *Heresy*
> 
> All of the Books
> 
> 
> There's alot missing from here but I can't remember all the books, the ones in blue are the books I've lent from the library but don't own.


holy crap u got a library!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Davidicus 40k

All three Gaunt's Ghosts Omnibuses, Grey Knights Omnibus, Eisenhorn & Ravenor Omnibus, first three books of the Horus Heresy, and the Soul Drinkers Omnibus.

I don't read very fast and I started my collection a few months ago :grin:.


----------



## The_Inquisitor

All of Dan Abnett's 40k works, two of which are signed by the legend himself. First five HH novels and Dawn of War (eurgh).....

L.


----------



## Roninman

Heres my list, cant remember all though:

Angels of Darkness
Battle for armageddon
Battle for the abyss
Bleeding Chalice
Blood angels omnib
Cadian Blood
Chaos child
Ciaphas Cain vol1
Courage and honour
Dark Apostle
Dark disciple
Dark creed
Dead sky black sun
Deathwing
Daemon world
Descent of angels
Eisenhorn omnib
Fallen angels
False gods
Farseer
Flight of Eisenstein
Founding
Fulgrim
Galaxy in flames
Grey Hunter
Grey knights
Harlequin
Helsreach
Horus heresy collected vision
Horus rising
Inquisitor
Killing ground
Legion
Liber chaotica
Lord of the night
Mechanicum
Nightbringer
Path of the warrior
Ragnars claw
Ravenor omnib
Rynns world
Sabbat worlds crusade
Soul drinker
Soul hunter
Space marine
Storm of iron
Tales of heresy
Lost
Saint
Thousand sons
Titanicus
Uplifting primer
Warriors of ultramar
Wolfblade


mostly 40k novels, maybe 4-5 fantasy novels.


----------



## Cloysterpete

Look at the thread title.

SHOW us your collection, don't tell us it


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

woah, mate. Some people may lack cameras, like me for example. And if you'd looked at the last eighteen pages, the majority of posts have no pics.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Cloysterpete said:


> Look at the thread title.
> 
> SHOW us your collection, don't tell us it


It's fine.

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Got A Camera, so decided to upload some pics. 










Legends of the Space Marines and Ultramarines Ombnibus are missing. Nemesis is just next to A Thousand Sons.


----------



## yapyap23

very nice


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I got a total of 6 books from waterstones today. (Yay for 3 for 2!)

_The Founding_ - Dan Abnett
_Eisenhorn_ - Dan Abnett
_Titanicus_ - Dan Abnett
_Blood Angels Omnibus_ - James Swallow
_Rynn's World_ - Steve Parker 
_Flesh and Iron_ - Henry Zou.

Reviews should be up on my blog. However, I have a 2-week period coming up with no internet access so yeah, and I'm unsure what to read first . And I've still got _The Ultramarines Omnibus_ to read, lol.

EDIT: 

I've also got _Legion_, _Mechanicum _and _Tales of Heresy _on order from Amazon .


----------



## The Psyker

Ouch. You put my meager collection to shame lol. All I got is the Horus Heresy series up to Mechanicum. I also have the following.

- Storm of Iron
- Dark Apostle
- Path of the Warrior
- The first Space Wolf Omnibus
- The second Space Wolf Omnibus
- The Ultramarines Omnibus

I am going to Barnes and Noble for Helsreach and Rynns World when I finish Path of the Warrior.

Also Cloysterpete I have learned the hard way that you will make way more friends not being so nitpickish and specific about things. Just kick back and enjoy the thread for what it is.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Helsreach is good. I have a total of about 30 BL books in various bits and places listed on this thread. If you want a review for Heslreach it's on my blog.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

eww, double post. Here's the new books including Nemesis.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Nice additions Bane. Ive just added _Hunt for Voldorius_, _Temple of the Serpent_ and _Fear the Alien_ this morning.

Expect a review for _Fear the Alien_ later today, and _Hunt for Voldorius_ sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool, can't wait for the review. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## deathbringer

No clue how you guys have the money for all those books at once. I just added nemesis to my titchy collection.

Mixed feelings on it so far

Eisenhorn is stunning you'll love that one bane


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Heh, I've just been saving up for a bit, and there was a 3 for 2 offer at Waterstones.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Right, as I'm at my nans I shall just post the books. Will take a pic when I'm home!

Horus Rising
False Gods
Galaxy in Flames
Flight of the Eisenstein
Fulgrim
Decent of Angels
Legion
Battle for the Abyss
Mechanicum
Fallen Angels
Ultramarine Omnubus
The Killing Ground
Imperial Infantrymans Uplifting primer
Blood Angels omnibus
Assault on Black Reach
Dark Angel

A Space Wolf book that I can't remember the name of, its an odd one of the set, so I need to get the ones before first...


----------



## Insurance

this may easily be my new favorite thread. here is my small collection so far...

horus rising
false gods
galaxy in flames
the flight of the eisenstein
fulgrim
descent of angels
legion
the dark king and the lightning tower
battle for the abyss
mechanicum
tales of heresy
fallen angels
raven’s flight
a thousand sons
nemesis
horus heresy: the collected visions
eisenhorn omnibus
ciaphas cain omnibus (currently reading)

i'm torn on what to read next. i've seen alot of you mention soul hunter with great praise. i've also been scanning dark apostle and angels of darkness. any recommendations between those and/or the blood angels and space wolves omnibus? so many to choose from!


----------



## maako

Space Wolf Omnibus or Ultramarine omnibus would be a good books to start with if you want to start with space marines, Guants Ghost or commisar Cain series if you like Imperial guard.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

some quick shots of what's on my shelf atm. Most of the older stuff, or things i haven't referenced are in boxes. The Prospero Burns print isn't up there, simply because it's being read right now. 

















































the last picture is just some reference material i use when writing up the Writer's Circle articles and when answering the avalanche of questions i get concerning writing. Which i heartily welcome. 

That copy of First and Only is signed. First Edition. As well as both Helsreach and Soul Hunter. and Hammers of Ulric is scheduled for a signing as well. woot. 

cheers!

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

I will be upgrading my collection quite spectacularly soon, along with a brand new bookcase to store them. Once thats done ill post a picture up, my collection has grown a lot since the last time I posted.


----------



## bobss

My bookcase (Furnished, English Oak) arrived the other day (One adores to boast, as you can see) so I may take photo's of my rather... lacking collection; still, can't wait to see Lord of the Nights`...


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> My bookcase (Furnished, English Oak) arrived the other day (One adores to boast, as you can see) so I may take photo's of my rather... lacking collection; still, can't wait to see Lord of the Nights`...


Hmm nice. It may be a few weeks before I can actually get more for my collection, but it'll be a nice big upgrade.

Oh and also just FYI. Once I finish it ill be reviewing _Mathias Thulmann: Witch Hunter_, but since its an older book I thought i'd give some quick advice for any fans of fantasy. Buy this book now, while Black Library still sell it. Its bloody excellent.


----------



## bobss

Lord of the Night said:


> Hmm nice. It may be a few weeks before I can actually get more for my collection, but it'll be a nice big upgrade.
> 
> Oh and also just FYI. Once I finish it ill be reviewing _Mathias Thulmann: Witch Hunter_, but since its an older book I thought i'd give some quick advice for any fans of fantasy. Buy this book now, while Black Library still sell it. Its bloody excellent.


I always -once again, rather ignorantly- batted aside _that_ Omnibus, due to its age. However, the above, in concurence with Nathan Long's Witch-hunter's in _Bloodborn_, I may strongly consider it; Cheers:so_happy:


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> I always -once again, rather ignorantly- batted aside _that_ Omnibus, due to its age. However, the above, in concurence with Nathan Long's Witch-hunter's in _Bloodborn_, I may strongly consider it; Cheers:so_happy:


Hehe thats good. Ill have a full review for it once I finish _Witch Finder_ and _Witch Killer_, but reading it just continues to cement C.L Werner as my favourite fantasy writer, tied with ADB and Karen Traviss for my all-time favourite writer.


----------



## Romolo

My friends...I have an addiction.



But wait! Theres more.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I know I'm Bumping up an old-ish thread, but I finally got pics of all my collection, plus pics of some other favourite non-black library books. _Enjoy._










Complete Ultramarines Series. _Chapter's Due in Hardback._










A Shoe, The Complete _Gaunt' Ghosts _series (Unless you're counting _Sabbat Worlds Anthology_ and _Double Eagle_. Also _Eisenhorn_, where several pages managed to fall out before I could read it. .










The Same Shoe, Both Space Marine Anthologies, The Imperial Fists book, The _Assault on Black Reach _Book, _Salamander _and the _Blood Angel Omnibus_.









Everything else apart from the HH books.









The first seven HH books. No Shoe. 










The rest of the HH books and _Throne of Lies_. 










My favourite non 40k series, _Maximum Ride._ All the books are there, Bottom three and top Right (_Saving the World and Other Extreme Sports_ in Hardback. The one on the left of that is _School's Out Forever_.

And Finally:









_The Da Vinci Code, The Lost Symbol, Alex Cross' Trial, Run for your Life_ and hardbacked _Witch & Wizard_.

Phew. 

Bane of Kings out.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

this is a bump-worthy thread. so feel free.  Nice collection there mate!

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cheers CP. .


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I just got back from the ADB book signing in GW Dublin, and of course I now have to show off my brand new signed copy of _First Heretic,_ complete with a rare ADB smiley face. He was complimentary about the little community we have here, and Commisar Ploss came in for particular mention, ADB's other half refering to him as "a sweetheart." Many thanks, Dead.Blue.Clown!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lucky bastard.


----------



## yanlou

no pictures of my books but i have
Horus Rising
False Gods
Galaxy in Flames
The Flight of the Eisenstein
Fulgrim
Descent of Angels
Legion
Battle for the Abyss
Mechanicum
Tales of Heresy
Fallen Angels
A Thousand sons
Nemesis

Angels of Darkness
Salamander (signed by author) 
Soul Drinkers Omnibus
Hellforged

Dark Apostle
Dark Disciple 
Dark Creed
Storm of Iron
Daemon world
Soul Hunter

Defenders of Ulthuan


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Lucky bastard.


Why thank you!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Khorne's Fist said:


> I just got back from the ADB book signing in GW Dublin, and of course I now have to show off my brand new signed copy of _First Heretic,_ complete with a rare ADB smiley face. He was complimentary about the little community we have here, and Commisar Ploss came in for particular mention, ADB's other half refering to him as "a sweetheart." Many thanks, Dead.Blue.Clown!


what can i say. my reputation precedes me. :thank_you: I'm glad you got a chance to chat with him. that's aces mate!

CP


----------



## Thyr

I most definately forgot a few books but here we go:

Warhammer 40K
Space Wolf - William King
Ragnar's Claw - William King
Grey Hunter - William King
Wolfblade - William King
Sons of Fenris - Lee Ligthner
Wolf's Honour - Lee Ligthner
Sons of Dorn - Chris Roberson
Angels of Darkness - Gav Thorpe
Deus Encarmine - James Swallow
Deus Sanguinius - James Swallow
Red Fury - James Swallow
Black Tide - James Swallow
Nightbringer – Graham McNeill
Warriors of Ultramar – Graham McNeill
Dead Sky Black Sun – Graham McNeill
The Killing Ground – Graham McNeill
Courage and Honour – Graham McNeill
Xenos – Dan Abnett
Malleus – Dan Abnett
Hereticus – Dan Abnett
Helsreach – Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Grey Knights – Ben Counter
Dark Adepts – Ben Counter
Hammer of Daemons – Ben Counter
Soul Drinker - Ben Counter
The Bleeding Chalice - Ben Counter
Crimson Tears - Ben Counter
Salamander - Nick Kyme

Horus Heresy books:
Horus Rising - Dan Abnett
False Gods - Graham McNeill
Flight of the Eisenstein – James Swallow
Galaxy in Flames – Ben Counter
Legion – Dan Abnett
Battle for the Abyss – Ben Counter
A Thousand Sons – Graham McNeill
Fulgrim – Graham McNeill


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice Colletction. . 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Thyr

Thanks. And I knew I forgot something. My beloved Talos. Soul Hunter!!!


----------



## jasonbob

Filled another shelf today. I am hoping with the move to digital books I will finally have space in my room again


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Just received "The Emperor's Finest" by Sandy Mitchell. yay me!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> Just received "The Emperor's Finest" by Sandy Mitchell. yay me!


Damn it Commissar!, you get everything early. Lucky.

Here are the top three Commissars from first to last. Commissar Ciaphas Cain, Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt and Commissar David Ploss.


----------



## World Eater XII

That was pretty ninja, i need to start ordering more books from BL direct!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> Here are the top three Commissars from first to last. Commissar Ciaphas Cain, Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt and Commissar David Ploss.


:yahoo: finally, i made a fucking list worth being on. lol :laugh:

Commissar Hark, and Junior-Commissar Ludd are pushovers anyways. 

CP


----------



## RudeAwakening79

Commissar Ploss said:


> Just received "The Emperor's Finest" by Sandy Mitchell. yay me!


Emperor's bowels, is it available on pre-order already? Heading to BL-site now...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

RudeAwakening79 said:


> Emperor's bowels, is it available on pre-order already? Heading to BL-site now...


yes it is, but i'm one of the special early birds.

CP


----------



## World Eater XII

Friends with benefits


----------



## Turkeyspit

Per Ploss' request, here is a pic of the prizes he sent me for winning the Fiction Competition. 










This is especially cool: located on the inside cover of The Sabbat World Crusades










And because I know some people probably didn't believe me....










Yep, there is my BL collection - sitting in a box at the foot of my bed. Actually, I had to move a stack of about eight books from my nightstand, just so the pic could be accurate (although I forgot _Hunt for Voldurous_, which is in my knapsack)

So there you go.

Thank you again to Commissar Ploss and Heresy-Online for the great prizes. Gonna be a while before I can get to them, but now I have a full reading queue well into Christmas :victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice collection, any chance of sending me your prize winnings? .

You can keep _Legends of the Space Marines_ and _Flight of the Eisentien_. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just downloaded _Wulfric, Dead Men Walking_ and _Hammer and Bolter issue 2_, my first purchases of BL ebooks. I also got _Thunder from Fenris _and _Garro: Oath of Moment._ This whole new digital era for BL could prove dangerously expensive for me.


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever

Lets see...

The Gothic War Omnibus
The Founding Omnibus
The Saint Omnibus
Eisenhorn Omnibus
Ravenor Omnibus
Caiphas Can: Hero of the Imperium
Enforcer Omnibus
The Ultramarines Omnibus
Grey Knights Omnibus
Imperial Guard Omnibus Vol.1
Last Chancers Omnibus
Let The Galaxy Burn

Rynn's World
Helsreach

Horus Rising
False Gods
Galaxy in Flames
Flight of the Eisenstein
Fulgrim
Legion
Battle for the Abyss
Mechanicum
Tales of Heresy
A Thousand Sons
Nemesis
The First Heretic

Double Eagle
Traitor General
His Last Command
Only in Death
Armour of Contempt
Blood Pact
Titanicus
Brother of the Snake
Cain's Last Stand
Storm of Iron
Cadian Blood
Redemption Corps
Lord of the Night
Soul Hunter
Faith and Fire
Salamander
Heroes of the Space Marines
Scourge the Heretic
Innocence Proves Nothing

Horus Heresy: Collected Visions


----------



## raider1987

I was first introduced to the Horus Heresy and warhammer in general around 2 months ago. 










I own every single book in the Horus Heresy, (lets face it, its amazing). I have currently read almost 11 of them, all in order but I read fallen angels right after descent of angels, I am getting through a book every 2-5 days depending on work and I should be up to date before Prospero burns is released. 

And the collected visions of course. 

I also have libera Chaotica. Its amazing. Some excellent images and art in it. 

I also own but have not read:

Legends of the Space Marines
Rynns world
Helsreach
Hunt for Voldorius
Soul Hunter
Ultramarines Omnibus
Grey knights Omnibus
Blood Angels Omnibus
Space Wolf Omnibus
Eisenhorn Omnibus
Ravanor Omnibus
Enforcer Omnibus
Titanicus (ordered it the second I finished mechanicum)
Gaunts Ghosts - The Founding (I will order all others depending if I like this or not but its Abnett so I know I will) 
Fear the alien

I have also asked for many books for christmas including Brother of the snake, Sould drinkers Omnibus and sons of Dorn.

I think I went a bit overboard when I fell in love with the universe, my girlfriend hates it. 

I have to ask, where the hell do I start after I have caught up with the horus heresy?


----------



## yapyap23

raider1987 said:


> I own every single book in the Horus Heresy, (lets face it, its amazing). I have currently read almost 11 of them, all in order but I read fallen angels right after descent of angels, I am getting through a book every 2-5 days depending on work and I should be up to date before Prospero burns is released.


WOW, wish I could read that fast. 



> I have also asked for many books for christmas including Brother of the snake, Sould drinkers Omnibus and sons of Dorn.
> 
> I think I went a bit overboard when I fell in love with the universe, my girlfriend hates it.
> 
> I have to ask, where the hell do I start after I have caught up with the horus heresy?


Well, I read Hours Rising to get a rough idea of what Warhammer 40K was like. After finishing it I went straight to the Soul Drinkers series. I love them!!


----------



## yapyap23

I have these 4 to add to my collection now.


----------



## raider1987

raider1987 said:


> I was first introduced to the Horus Heresy and warhammer in general around 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own every single book in the Horus Heresy, (lets face it, its amazing). I have currently read almost 11 of them, all in order but I read fallen angels right after descent of angels, I am getting through a book every 2-5 days depending on work and I should be up to date before Prospero burns is released.
> 
> And the collected visions of course.
> 
> I also have libera Chaotica. Its amazing. Some excellent images and art in it.
> 
> I also own but have not read:
> 
> Legends of the Space Marines
> Rynns world
> Helsreach
> Hunt for Voldorius
> Soul Hunter
> Ultramarines Omnibus
> Grey knights Omnibus
> Blood Angels Omnibus
> Space Wolf Omnibus
> Eisenhorn Omnibus
> Ravanor Omnibus
> Enforcer Omnibus
> Titanicus (ordered it the second I finished mechanicum)
> Gaunts Ghosts - The Founding (I will order all others depending if I like this or not but its Abnett so I know I will)
> Fear the alien
> 
> I have also asked for many books for christmas including Brother of the snake, Sould drinkers Omnibus and sons of Dorn.
> 
> I think I went a bit overboard when I fell in love with the universe, my girlfriend hates it.
> 
> I have to ask, where the hell do I start after I have caught up with the horus heresy?


Ok I got prospero burns, will get through that in a few days at most, received and listened to Garro: Oath of moment and thunder from fenris. Received brothers of the snake, angels of darkness, soul drinkers omnibus as well as the second space wolf omnibus. Will add a picture soon.

OH and also FINALLY got my Ultramarine movie!


----------



## raider1987

Updated Collection!


----------



## Euphrati

So, let's start from the top- the 'neat & tidy' bookcase that includes some of the older stuff plus the artbooks & HH...


































Followed by the 'can I make it fit' bookcase (to be replaced when I find a nice large case I like)-


























And this is only the WH40k/WH/RT/DH/DW stuff.... don't ask about the rest of my rp collection :biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i wonder what the rest of her RP collection looks like. :wink:

CP

as for my latest additions:










managed to get a first printing copy of 1kSons from amazon.com, lucky purchase there. (shit photo, but whatever) 

i love my job,

CP


----------



## raider1987

Updated collection, sorry for the bad photo








If you can’t make this out, this is:
The complete Horus Heresy:
1.	Horus Rising 
2.	False Gods 
3.	Galaxy in Flames 
4.	The Flight of the Eisenstein 
5.	Fulgrim
6.	Descent of Angels 
7.	Legion 
8.	Battle for the Abyss 
9.	Mechanicum 
10.	Tales of Heresy 
11.	Fallen Angels 
12.	A Thousand Sons 
13.	Nemesis 
14.	The First Heretic 
15.	Prospero Burns 

Others: 
Gaunts Ghosts: Blood Pact
Gaunts Ghosts: Sabbat Worlds
Angels of Darkness
Night Lords: Soul Hunter
Assault on Blackreach
Brothers of the Snake
Titanicus 
Fear the Alien
Legends of the Space Marines
Cadian Blood
Horus Heresy Collected Visions

Omnibuses:

Imperial Guard Vol 1
Ciaphas Cain Defender of the Imperium
Ciaphas Cain Hero of the imperium
Gaunts Ghosts The Founding
Gaunts Ghosts The Lost
Gaunts Ghosts The Saint
Eisenhorn
Ravenor
Grey Knights
Blood Angels
Ultramarines

Space Marine battle Series:

Rynns World
Helsreach
Hunt for Voldorius 
Purging of Kadillus


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> i wonder what the rest of her RP collection looks like. :wink:
> 
> CP
> 
> as for my latest additions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managed to get a first printing copy of 1kSons from amazon.com, lucky purchase there. (shit photo, but whatever)
> 
> i love my job,
> 
> CP


You didn't have _A Thousand Sons_?!, damn Commissar. Hope your planning to review it, your thoughts would be welcome.

Its the second book, the first being _The First Heretic_, that I consider to be worthy of a 10/10 even after close inspection and time given to reflection. (Maybe _Helsreach_, but that is an in-depth question that I won't delve into here.)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Some great collections all. I'll get a photo of my collection over the next few weeks. . 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## raider1987

raider1987 said:


> Updated collection, sorry for the bad photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can’t make this out, this is:
> The complete Horus Heresy:
> 1.	Horus Rising
> 2.	False Gods
> 3.	Galaxy in Flames
> 4.	The Flight of the Eisenstein
> 5.	Fulgrim
> 6.	Descent of Angels
> 7.	Legion
> 8.	Battle for the Abyss
> 9.	Mechanicum
> 10.	Tales of Heresy
> 11.	Fallen Angels
> 12.	A Thousand Sons
> 13.	Nemesis
> 14.	The First Heretic
> 15.	Prospero Burns
> 
> Others:
> Gaunts Ghosts: Blood Pact
> Gaunts Ghosts: Sabbat Worlds
> Angels of Darkness
> Night Lords: Soul Hunter
> Assault on Blackreach
> Brothers of the Snake
> Titanicus
> Fear the Alien
> Legends of the Space Marines
> Cadian Blood
> Horus Heresy Collected Visions
> 
> Omnibuses:
> 
> Imperial Guard Vol 1
> Ciaphas Cain Defender of the Imperium
> Ciaphas Cain Hero of the imperium
> Gaunts Ghosts The Founding
> Gaunts Ghosts The Lost
> Gaunts Ghosts The Saint
> Eisenhorn
> Ravenor
> Grey Knights
> Blood Angels
> Ultramarines
> 
> Space Marine battle Series:
> 
> Rynns World
> Helsreach
> Hunt for Voldorius
> Purging of Kadillus


Just got a few more:
Redemption Corps (Imperial Guard)
Dead Men Walking (Imperial Guard)
Hammer of the Emperor (Imperial Guard omnibus vol2... why didn't they call it that? The name is terrible and so is the cover art)
Blood Gorgons


----------



## empyrean

Sooo, let me post my collection of chunks of paper.
I slightly think that I need a new book shelf...what do you think?
The coloured books on the right of my petty Black Library collection are German translations (from left to right: Farseer, Soul Drinker, The Bleeding Chalice, Warriors of Ultramar, Dead Sky, Black Sun, Straight Silver, Sabbat Martyr, Traitor General, Eisenhorn: Xenos, Eisenhorn: Hereticus (yeah I know Malleus is missing, will buy it in the future...), Titanicus, Ravenor Omnibus). 
You know, reading books in my language is way more comfortable...buut, the English books are much, much better. Closer at the author's vision and stuff.
Aaand my personal treasure: A 1963 version of The Fellowship of the Ring with a weird dedication from 1976. Bought it 2007 in a little Second Hand bookshop in South England for 10 pounds or so.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice collection :victory:


----------



## TheAllFather

All you guys are saying you don't have many, yet you're listing 10+ books. That's not only a little. Not having many is like two or three, not fifteen.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Today, I recived the following through the post:

_Blood Reaver_ - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_The Chapter's Due_ - Graham McNeill (Paper-Back)
_Age of Darkness_ - Various Authors
_Caledor_ - Gav Thorpe
_Bloodforged_ - Nathan Long
_Battle of the Fang_ - Chris Wraight
_Dwarfs_ - Nick Kyme, Gav Thorpe
_Dead in the Water_ - Sandy Mitchell (Audio)


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Today, I recived the following through the post:
> 
> _*Blood Reaver*_ - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
> _The Chapter's Due_ - Graham McNeill (Paper-Back)
> _Age of Darkness_ - Various Authors
> _Caledor_ - Gav Thorpe
> _Bloodforged_ - Nathan Long
> _Battle of the Fang_ - Chris Wraight
> _Dwarfs_ - Nick Kyme, Gav Thorpe
> _Dead in the Water_ - Sandy Mitchell (Audio)


DAMN YOU!

I curse you!, every time you step into the darkness the wraiths and spectres and living shadows shall hunt you down relentlessly!

Lord of the Night


----------



## Djinn24

I would just have a pic of my Kindle mainly....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord of the Night said:


> DAMN YOU!
> 
> I curse you!, every time you step into the darkness the wraiths and spectres and living shadows shall hunt you down relentlessly!
> 
> Lord of the Night


You're welcome .

I'm reading it at the moment, and It's amazing :so_happy:.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> You're welcome .
> 
> I'm reading it at the moment, and It's amazing :so_happy:.


RAAAGH!

*Death to the Ultramarines! Long live Honsou and the Iron Warriors!*

Aside from my growing rage at BoK's luck, DAMN YOU!, I have decided to compile my entire book list. No easy feat considering its continuous growth. Here we go, the book collection that I have spent some time amassing and will continue to grow and grow.

*40k Novels/Omnibuses*
_Scourge the Heretic_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Innocence Proves Nothing_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Duty Calls_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Death or Glory_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Cain's Last Stand_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Brotherhood of the Snake_ by Dan Abnett
_Salamander_ by Nick Kyme
_Firedrake_ by Nick Kyme
_Titanicus_ by Dan Abnett
_Soul Hunter_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Blood Reaver_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Blood Gorgons_ by Henry Zou
_Hellforged_ by Ben Counter
_Chapter War_ by Ben Counter
_Sabbat Worlds Anthology_ by various authors
_Heroes of the Space Marines_ by various authors
_Legends of the Space Marines_ by various authors
_Victories of the Space Marines_ by various authors
_Lord of the Night_ by Simon Spurrier
_Red Fury_ by James Swallow
_Black Tide_ by James Swallow
_Path of the Warrior_ by Gav Thorpe
_Warrior Brood_ by C.S Goto
_Warrior Coven_ by C.S Goto
_Storm of Iron_ by Graham McNeill
_Dark Apostle_ by Anthony Reynolds
_Dark Disciple_ by Anthony Reynolds
_Dark Creed_ by Anthony Reynolds
_Daemon World_ by Ben Counter
_Fear the Alien_ by various authors
_Dead Men Walking_ by Steve Lyons
_Space Wolves 1st Omnibus_ by William King
--_Space Wolf_
--_Ragnar's Claw_
--_Grey Hunter_
_Blood Angels Omnibus_ by James Swallow
--_Deus Encarmine_
--_Deus Sanguinius_
_Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium_ by Sandy Mitchell
--_The Emperor's Finest_
--_Caves of Ice_
--_The Traitor's Hand_
_Gaunt's Ghosts: The Founding_ by Dan Abnett
--_First and Only_
--_Ghostmaker_
--_Necropolis_
_Gaunt's Ghosts: The Saint_ by Dan Abnett
--_Honour Guard_
--_The Guns of Tanith_
--_Straight Silver_
--_Sabbat Martyr_
_Gaunt's Ghosts: The Lost_ by Dan Abnett
--_Traitor General_
--_His Last Command_
--_The Armour of Contempt_
--_Only in Death_
_Ultramarines Omnibus_ by Graham McNeill
--_Nightbringer_
--_Warriors of Ultramar_
--_Dead Sky, Black Sun_
_Eisenhorn Omnibus_ by Dan Abnett
--_Xenos_
--_Malleus_
--_Hereticus_
_Ravenor Omnibus_ by Dan Abnett
--_Ravenor_
--_Ravenor Returned_
--_Ravenor Rogue_
_Enforcer: The Shira Calpurnia Omnibus_ by Matt Farrer
--_Crossfire_
--_Blind_
--_Legacy_
_Grey Knights Omnibus_ by Ben Counter
--_Grey Knights_
--_Dark Adeptus_
--_Hammer of Daemons_
_Soul Drinkers Omnibus_ by Ben Counter
--_Soul Drinker_
--_The Bleeding Chalice_
--_Crimson Tears_


*Novellas*
_Iron Warrior_ by Graham McNeill
_Daenyathos_ by Ben Counter
_The Bloody Handed_ by Gav Thorpe
_Promethean Sun_ by Nick Kyme


*Space Marines Battles*
_Rynn's World_ by Steve Parker
_Helsreach_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_The Hunt for Voldorius_ by Andy Hoare
_Fall of Damnos_ by Nick Kyme
_Battle of the Fang_ by Chris Wraight


*Warhammer Fantasy Novels/Omnibuses*
_Grey Seer_ by C.L Werner
_Temple of the Serpent_ by C.L Werner
_Wulfrik_ by C.L Werner
_Brunner the Bounty Hunter Omnibus_ by C.L Werner
--_Blood Money_
--_Blood and Steel_
--_Blood of the Dragon_
_The Chronicles of Malus Darkblade Parts 1 and 2_ by Mike Lee
--_The Daemon's Curse_
--_Bloodstorm_
--_Reaper of Souls_
--_Warpsword_
--_Lord of Ruin_
_Knights of Bretonnia_ by Anthony Reynolds
--_Knight Errant_
--_Knight of the Realm_
--_Questing Knight_
--_Grail Knight_
_Vampire Wars: The Von Carstein Trilogy_ by Steven Savile
--_Inheritance_
--_Retribution_
--_Dominion_
_Matthias Thulmann: Witch Hunter_ by C.L Werner
--_Witch Hunter_
--_Witch Finder_
--_Witch Killer_
_Dwarfs_ by Nick Kyme/Gav Thorpe
--_Grudgebearer_
--_Oathbreaker_
--_Honourkeeper_
_Ulrika the Vampire_ by Nathan Long
--_Bloodborn_
--_Bloodforged_


*The Horus Heresy Series*
_Horus Rising_ by Dan Abnett
_False Gods_ by Graham McNeill
_Galaxy in Flames_ by Ben Counter
_Flight of the Eisenstein_ by James Swallow
_Fulgrim_ by Graham McNeill
_Descent of Angels_ by Mitchel Scanlon
_Legion_ by Dan Abnett
_Battle for the Abyss_ by Ben Counter
_Mechanicum_ by Graham McNeill
_Tales of Heresy_ by various authors
_Fallen Angels_ by Mike Lee
_A Thousand Sons_ by Graham McNeill
_Nemesis_ by James Swallow
_The First Heretic_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Prospero Burns_ by Dan Abnett
_Age of Darkness_ by various authors
_Horus Heresy: Collected Visions_ by Alan Merrit


*Other BL Products*
_Time of Legends: Malekith_ by Gav Thorpe
_Throne of Lies_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Dead in the Water_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Bloodline_ by Jame Swallow
_Aenarion_ (Prose Version) by Gav Thorpe
_BL 2011 Chapbook_ by Rob Sanders and Graham McNeill
--_Necessary Evil_ by Rob Sanders
--_Deathmasque_ by Graham McNeill


*Sword of Truth Series** by Terry Goodkind*
_Wizard's First Rule_
_Stone of Tears_
_Blood of the Fold_
_Temple of the Winds_
_Soul of the Fire_
_Faith of the Fallen_
_The Pillars of Creation_
_Naked Empire_
_Chainfire_
_Phantom_
_Confessor_


*The Dresden Files** by Jim Butcher*
_Storm Front_
_Fool Moon_
_Grave Peril_
_Summer Knight_
_Death Masks_
_Blood Rites_
_Dead Beat_
_Proven Guilty_
_White Night_
_Small Favor_
_Turn Coat_
_Changes_
_Side Jobs_


*Star Wars Novels** by various authors*
_Darth Bane Trilogy_ by Drew Karpyshyn
--_Path of Destruction_
--_Rule of Two_
--_Dynasty of Evil_
_Republic Commando Series_ by Karen Traviss
--_Hard Contact_
--_Triple Zero_
--_True Colours_
--_Order 66_
_The New Jedi Order_ by various authors
--_Vector Prime_ by R. A. Salvatore
--_Dark Tide I: Onslaught_ by Michael Stackpole
--_Dark Tide II: Ruin_ by Michael Stackpole	
--_Agents of Chaos I: Hero's Trial_ by James Luceno
--_Agents of Chaos II: Jedi Eclipse_ by James Luceno
--_Balance Point_ by Kathy Tyers
--_Edge of Victory I: Conquest_ by Greg Keyes
--_Edge of Victory II: Rebirth_ by Greg Keyes
--_Star by Star_ by Troy Denning
--_Dark Journey_ by Elaine Cunningham
--_Enemy Lines I: Rebel Dream_ by Aaron Allston
--_Enemy Lines II: Rebel Stand_ by Aaron Allston
--_Traitor_ by Matthew Stover
--_Destiny's Way_ by Walter Jon Williams
--_Force Heretic I: Remnant_ by Sean Williams & Shane Dix
--_Force Heretic II: Refugee_ by Sean Williams & Shane Dix
--_Force Heretic III: Reunion_ by Sean Williams & Shane Dix
--_The Final Prophecy_ by Grey Keyes
--_The Unifying Force_ by James Luceno
_Dark Nest Crisis by Troy Denning
--The Joiner King
--The Unseen Queen
--The Swarm War
Legacy of the Force by Aaron Allston, Karen Traviss and Troy Denning
--Betrayal by Aaron Allston
--Bloodlines by Karen Traviss
--Tempest by Troy Denning
--Exile by Aaron Allston
--Sacrifice by Karen Traviss
--Inferno by Troy Denning
--Fury by Aaron Allston
--Revelation by Karen Traviss
--Invincible by Troy Denning
Fate of the Jedi by Aaron Allston, Christie Golden and Troy Denning
--Outcast by Aaron Allston
--Omen by Christie Golden
--Abyss by Troy Denning
--Backlash by Aaron Allston
--Allies by Christie Golden
--Vortex by Troy Denning


*A Song of Ice and Fire** by George R.R Martin*
A Game of Thrones
A Clash of Kings
A Storm of Swords Part 1: Steel and Snow
A Storm of Swords Part 2: Blood and Gold
A Feast for Crows


*The Hyperion Cantos** by Dan Simmons*
Hyperion Omnibus
--Hyperion
--Fall of Hyperion
Endymion Omnibus
--Endymion
--Rise of Endymion


*The Witcher** by Andrezj Sapkowski*
The Last Wish


*Shannara** by Terry Brooks*
Sword of Shannara
--The Sword of Shannara
--The Elfstones of Shannara
--The Wishsong of Shannara


*Doctor Who New Series Adventures** by various authors*
Apollo 23 by Justin Richards
Night of the Humans by David Llewellyn
The Forgotten Army by Brian Minchin
The Glamour Chase by Garry Russell
Nuclear Time by Oli Smith
The King's Dragon by Una McCormick


*Gears of War** by Karen Traviss*
Aspho Fields
Jacinto's Remnant


*Angel Fire Trilogy** by L.A Weatherly*
Angel


*Malazan Book of the Fallen** by Steven Erikson*
Gardens of the Moon


*Honor Harrington by David Weber*
On Basilisk Station


*Supernatural Novels by various authors*
Bone Key by Keith R.A DeCandido
Witch's Canyon by Jeff Mariotte
Nevermore by Keith R.A DeCandido
Heart of the Dragon by Keith R.A DeCandido
Unholy Cause by Joe Schreiber
War of the Sons by Rebecca Dessertine


*Temeraire by Naomi Novik*
-His Majesty's Dragon
-Throne of Jade
-Black Powder War


*Burn Notice by Tod Goldberg*
-The Fix
-The Reformed
-The Giveaway
-The End Game


*Vampire Hunter D** by Hideyuki Kikuchi*
Vampire Hunter D
D - Raiser of Gales
D - Demon Deathchase
D - Tale of the Dead Town
D - The Stuff of Dreams
D - Pilgrimage of the Sacred and the Profane
D - Mysterious Journey to the North Sea Parts 1 and 2
D - The Rose Princess
D - Dark Nocturne
--Dark Nocturne
--An Ode to Imagined Fall
--Legend of the War Fiends
D - Pale Fallen Angel Parts 1, 2, 3 and 4
D - Twin-Shadowed Knight Parts 1 and 2
D - Dark Road Parts 1, 2 and 3
Vampire Hunter "D" Reader by Hideyuki Kikuchi and Yoshitaka Amano



*Mangas*
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles by CLAMP
-Volumes 1-5, 7

Naruto by Masashi Kishimoto
-Volumes 28-50

Bleach by Tite Kubo
-Volumes 1-34

Dance in the Vampire Bund by Nozomu Tamaki
Volumes 1-9

Black Cat by Kentaro Yabuki
-Volumes 1-20 (Completed)

Soul Eater by Atsushi Okubo
-Volumes 1-5

D. Gray-Man by Katsura Hoshino
-Volumes 1-20

Pandora Hearts by Jun Mochizuki
-Volumes 1-5

Crimson Shell by Jun Mochizuki
-Volume 1 (Completed)

Black Butler by Yana Toboso
-Volumes 1-4

Elemental Gelade by Mayumi Azuma
-Volumes 1-6

Fairy Tail by Hiro Mashima
-Volumes 1-4


Lord of the Night_


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> DAMN YOU!
> 
> I curse you!, every time you step into the darkness the wraiths and spectres and living shadows shall hunt you down relentlessly!
> 
> Lord of the Night


chill, he gets them even earlier than i do on most occasions. he's british. i'm american and i'm a little behind him. lol just a little, mind you. you though, seems to have missed the bus. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> chill, he gets them even earlier than i do on most occasions. he's british. i'm american and i'm a little behind him. lol just a little, mind you. you though, seems to have missed the bus.
> 
> CP


I didn't miss the bus, I wasn't invited 

Its _Blood Reaver_ that I want, ADB has given a massive spoiler in just two words on his blog but in context it could mean a lot of things. I must know what it means!

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice collection LotN :victory:. Also, are the Doctor Who novels any good? I'm thinking of picking up a few of the new series ones.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice collection LotN :victory:. Also, are the Doctor Who novels any good? I'm thinking of picking up a few of the new series ones.


All the novels I actually own are the 11th Doctor, but the majority of them star the 10th Doctor and a few with the 9th Doctor. The novels are quite good though I do prefer Tennant's since they are more humourus, but thats my personal preference.

Plus they get released in threes every few months. By June another six books will be out. Thats an awesome release schedule 

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/New_Series_Adventures

Theres a list of them on that page.

Lord of the Night


----------



## deathbringer

I cant get over how big the collections are here. I mean how do you afford it guys
Seriously im in awe
Ill try get pictures but my collection is lovely and miniature though looking bulky on my book shelf stocked out with robert jordan


----------



## Lord of the Night

deathbringer said:


> I cant get over how big the collections are here. I mean how do you afford it guys
> Seriously im in awe
> Ill try get pictures but my collection is lovely and miniature though looking bulky on my book shelf stocked out with robert jordan


Well until its cancelled, damn government, I get £30 a week for going to school. Plus in April I come into a good amount of money, a small part of which is going to books, and a new bookcase since my current one is double-stacked, thus no pictures.


----------



## Diatribe1974

If I can find my stupid USB cable for my digital camera, I'll upload a couple pics I took today of my BL collection, but ugh, I'll be damned if I can find the fekker right now . What sucks, is that it's to a Sony digital camera and you darn well know it's probably 100% proprietary to them an no one else.


----------



## aaronspuler

I'm happy to say that I tracked down the 10 Necromunda novels, so as of right now, I own every single 40k book ever published.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

aaronspuler said:


> I'm happy to say that I tracked down the 10 Necromunda novels, so as of right now, I own every single 40k book ever published.


wonderful! :clapping: that's quite a feat!

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974

Bought myself 2 more 40k books tonight: Legends of the Space Marines & Victories of the Space Marines. Have put off finishing the Gaunts Ghosts 1st Omnibus "The Founding" (am 2/3's the way through it) to read these two books as I've found myself jonesing for some Space Marine action already.


----------



## JaqTaar

Sometimes I wonder if I should worry that my CDs take up one shelf, the DVDs another and the GW books three. :wink:

In the upper shelf there are a couple of chapbooks and the first audiobook of each range, some Inferno magazines, almost all of the Warhammer Monthly comics, a couple of Necromunda novels and Citadel Journals (some of which have "A Black Library Publication" on their back, so they do count, right? )

In the middle I put the Fantasy and Heresy stuff.

In the lower one on the back I have the Inquisition-themed books on the left (you may note that Malleus is missing, I forgot it in a train some years ago) and Imperial Guard books on the right. In the front are Space Marine books, short story collections and omnibuses.

Last picture shows my latest (second-hand) acquisitions, not yet sorted in.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, that's a nice collection .


----------



## raider1987

Updated collection!











If you can’t make this out, this is:
The complete Horus Heresy:
1.	Horus Rising 
2.	False Gods 
3.	Galaxy in Flames 
4.	The Flight of the Eisenstein 
5.	Fulgrim
6.	Descent of Angels 
7.	Legion 
8.	Battle for the Abyss 
9.	Mechanicum 
10.	Tales of Heresy 
11.	Fallen Angels 
12.	A Thousand Sons 
13.	Nemesis 
14.	The First Heretic 
15.	Prospero Burns 
16.	Age of Darkness
17.	The Horus Heresy: Collected Visions
18. Horus Rising: 5 Year anniversary edition 

Others: 
Gaunts Ghosts: Blood Pact
Gaunts Ghosts: Sabbat Worlds
Angels of Darkness
Night Lords: Soul Hunter
Night Lords: Blood Reaver
Assault on Blackreach
Brothers of the Snake
Titanicus 
Fear the Alien
Legends of the Space Marines
Heroes of the Space Marines
Victories of the Space Marines
Blood Gorgons
Deamon World
Storm of Iron
Path of the Warrior
Cadian Blood
Redemption Corps
Dead Men Walking
Tomb of fire I Salamander
Tomb of fire II Firedrake

Omnibuses:
Imperial Guard Vol 1
Hammer of the Emperor (IG omnibus vol 2)
Ciaphas Cain Defender of the Imperium
Ciaphas Cain Hero of the imperium
Gaunts Ghosts The Founding
Gaunts Ghosts The Lost
Gaunts Ghosts The Saint
Eisenhorn
Ravenor
Grey Knights
Blood Angels
Ultramarines

Space Marine battle Series:
Rynns World
Helsreach
Hunt for Voldorius 
Purging of Kadillus
Fall of Damnos

Audio Books: 
Throne of Lies
Fireborn
The Dark King & The Lightning Tower
Ravens Flight
Garro: Oath of moment
Garro: Legion of one 

Film: 
Ultramarines: A Warhammer 40,000 movie.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Went out an bought myself a new camera. Here's my collection:

The whole deal (minus the book "Salamander" as I'm currently reading it)





































There are 2 gaps in the Horus Heresy collection (Flight of the Eisenstein & Age of Darkness), but those books are currently on the way to me, so I've just saved them a space.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

View attachment 12922


Yes, I have to Liber Chaoticas, but not on purpose. I'm on Fallen Angels right now and I'm debating if I should read Blood Reaver or A Thousand Sons next hmmmm. Suggestions?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Go for _Blood Reaver_. They're both epic, but in my opinon, _Blood Reaver_ wins out. 

Also, great collections by both of you. I would post a pic of mine all as one but for the fact that the camera's god-awful, I'm rubbish at taking pics, and the bookshelf is in an akward position, and not in the best place to get good pics. .


----------



## Lord of the Night

Diatribe1974 said:


> Went out an bought myself a new camera. Here's my collection:
> 
> The whole deal (minus the book "Salamander" as I'm currently reading it)
> 
> There are 2 gaps in the Horus Heresy collection (Flight of the Eisenstein & Age of Darkness), but those books are currently on the way to me, so I've just saved them a space.


Looking very good Diatribe, though I would suggest you not stack those books so high, just asking to be knocked over. I never stack books more than three or four books high when they are in the open like that, if they are surrounded then I go much higher.


Lord of the Night


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Why yes thanks for the tip. I was very impressed with Soul Hunter and the Reaver seems brewtal. Though I'm way stoked for A Thousand Sons.

And to add to me collection, I'll be adding Promethean Sun in a few short weeks!


----------



## Diatribe1974

Lord of the Night said:


> Looking very good Diatribe, though I would suggest you not stack those books so high, just asking to be knocked over. I never stack books more than three or four books high when they are in the open like that, if they are surrounded then I go much higher.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


Well, my plan is once I finish reading the GG omnibus' & the Eisenhorn & Ravenor Omnibus, I"ll be taking those and standing them up on end, with the other Omnibus and setting the entire HH on it (it should all fit), with everything else acting as bookends to it all (or at least I'll have more by then to do it).


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Due to today being my birthday, I recieved a few Black Library things today with the intention of picking up more over the weekend, as well as my order for _Promethean Sun_ has been dispatched. They are:

_Nagash the Sorcerer_ - Mike Lee
_Heldenhammer_ - Graham McNeill
_Malekith_ - Gav Thorpe
_Fireborn_ - Nick Kyme (Audio Drama)

(Advanced Review Copies)

_Atlas Infernal_ - Rob Sanders
_Sigvald_ - Darius Hinks
_False Gods_ - Graham McNeill (Abridged Audio)


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Due to today being my birthday, I recieved a few Black Library things today with the intention of picking up more over the weekend, as well as my order for _Promethean Sun_ has been dispatched. They are:
> 
> _Nagash the Sorcerer_ - Mike Lee
> _Heldenhammer_ - Graham McNeill
> _Malekith_ - Gav Thorpe
> _Fireborn_ - Nick Kyme (Audio Drama)
> 
> (Advanced Review Copies)
> 
> _Atlas Infernal_ - Rob Sanders
> _Sigvald_ - Darius Hinks
> _False Gods_ - Graham McNeill (Abridged Audio)


Nice. Because its your birthday I will refrain from cursing you to eternal torment in Slaanesh's care for getting _Atlas Infernal_ and _Sigvald_ before me.

Started the 7th Sword of Truth novel _Pillars of Creation_ yesterday.


Lord of the Night


----------



## constantin_valdor

Havent got any pics up of my collection as i have just moved so its all in boxes lol but from what i can remember:
All heresy novels
All gaunts novels
Eisenhorn
Ravenor
Calpurnia omnibus
All blood angels
All salamanders to date
All 3 grey knight books
Double eagle
All the ciaphas cain novels 
So far all the SM battle novels
And i think thats it will have a look over the weekend needless to say its a very sizable collection going back 7-8 years now


----------



## constantin_valdor

Oh and tactica imperialis if you count that as a book lol


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord of the Night said:


> Nice. Because its your birthday I will refrain from cursing you to eternal torment in Slaanesh's care for getting _Atlas Infernal_ and _Sigvald_ before me.



. It was just coincidence that they happened to arrive the day before my birthday, anyway. Also, nice collection Valdor.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Small update for me.

Here's what I got today to add to my collection:


----------



## constantin_valdor

Just went back though mine i also have redemption corps, cadian blood, scourge the heretic, titanicus , emperors mercy all the ultramarines (cant remember if i listed those) rogue star and star of damocles *and breathe* damn i have alot -_- i should get out more and on an added note all my Graham McNiell books are personally signed by him lol


----------



## Lord of the Night

Added a whole new host of books to my collection. It just keeps getting bigger and bigger :biggrin:.

*Warhammer Fantasy Novels/Omnibuses*
_Dwarfs_ by Nick Kyme/Gav Thorpe
--_Grudgebearer_
--_Oathbreaker_
--_Honourkeeper_
_Ulrika the Vampire_ by Nathan Long
--_Bloodborn_
--_Bloodforged_


*Space Marines Battles*
_Battle of the Fang_ by Chris Wraight


*Novellas*
_Promethean Sun_ by Nick Kyme


*The Horus Heresy Series*
_Age of Darkness_ by various authors


*Other BL Products*
_Dead in the Water_ by Sandy Mitchell


*Star Wars Novels** by various authors*
_The New Jedi Order_ by various authors
--_Vector Prime_ by R. A. Salvatore
--_Dark Tide I: Onslaught_ by Michael Stackpole
--_Dark Tide II: Ruin_ by Michael Stackpole	
--_Agents of Chaos I: Hero's Trial_ by James Luceno
--_Agents of Chaos II: Jedi Eclipse_ by James Luceno
--_Balance Point_ by Kathy Tyers
--_Edge of Victory I: Conquest_ by Greg Keyes
--_Edge of Victory II: Rebirth_ by Greg Keyes
--_Star by Star_ by Troy Denning
--_Dark Journey_ by Elaine Cunningham
--_Enemy Lines I: Rebel Dream_ by Aaron Allston
--_Enemy Lines II: Rebel Stand_ by Aaron Allston
--_Traitor_ by Matthew Stover
--_Destiny's Way_ by Walter Jon Williams
--_Force Heretic I: Remnant_ by Sean Williams & Shane Dix
--_Force Heretic II: Refugee_ by Sean Williams & Shane Dix
--_Force Heretic III: Reunion_ by Sean Williams & Shane Dix
--_The Final Prophecy_ by Grey Keyes
--_The Unifying Force_ by James Luceno
_Dark Nest Crisis_ by Troy Denning
--_The Joiner King_
--_The Unseen Queen_
--_The Swarm War_
_Legacy of the Force_ by Aaron Allston, Karen Traviss and Troy Denning
--_Betrayal_ by Aaron Allston
--_Exile_ by Aaron Allston
--_Sacrifice_ by Karen Traviss
--_Inferno_ by Troy Denning
--_Fury_ by Aaron Allston
--_Revelation_ by Karen Traviss
--_Invincible_ by Troy Denning
_Fate of the Jedi_ by Aaron Allston, Christie Golden and Troy Denning
--_Backlash_ by Aaron Allston
--_Allies_ by Christie Golden
--_Vortex_ by Troy Denning


*The Dresden Files** by Jim Butcher*
_Side Jobs_


*A Song of Ice and Fire** by George R.R Martin*
_A Feast for Crows_


*Temeraire by Naomi Novik*
-_His Majesty's Dragon_
-_Throne of Jade_
-_Black Powder War_


*Malazan Book of the Fallen** by Steven Erikson*
_Gardens of the Moon_


*Honor Harrington by David Weber*
_On Basilisk Station_


*Burn Notice by Tod Goldberg*
-_The Fix_
-_The Reformed_
-_The Giveaway_
-_The End Game_


*Supernatural Novels by various authors*
_Heart of the Dragon_ by Keith R.A DeCandido
_Unholy Cause_ by Joe Schreiber
_War of the Sons_ by Rebecca Dessertine


*Mangas*
_Naruto_ by Masashi Kishimoto
-Volumes 28-50

_Bleach_ by Tite Kubo
-Volumes 22-34

_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ by Nozomu Tamaki
Volumes 7-9

_Soul Eater_ by Atsushi Okubo
-Volume 5

_D. Gray-Man_ by Katsura Hoshino
-Volumes 13-20

_Pandora Hearts_ by Jun Mochizuki
-Volume 5



Lord of the Night


----------



## deepti123

will share some snaps soon.


----------



## LEXANDRO~70

Here's my collection!!!


----------



## Diatribe1974

Nice collection you've got there.

But man...all those broken book spines


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Yeah dude, nice collection.

My very first 40k book has a broken spine. And it's Horus Rising :/ but to make up for it I have the anniversary addition =]


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Pretty nice collection there .


----------



## raider1987

If you can’t make this out, this is:
The complete Horus Heresy:
1.	Horus Rising 
2.	False Gods 
3.	Galaxy in Flames 
4.	The Flight of the Eisenstein 
5.	Fulgrim
6.	Descent of Angels 
7.	Legion 
8.	Battle for the Abyss 
9.	Mechanicum 
10.	Tales of Heresy 
11.	Fallen Angels 
12.	A Thousand Sons 
13.	Nemesis 
14.	The First Heretic 
15.	Prospero Burns 
16.	Age of Darkness
17.	The Horus Heresy: Collected Visions
18. Horus Rising: 5 Year anniversary edition 
19. Promethian Sun

Others: 
Gaunts Ghosts: Blood Pact
Gaunts Ghosts: Sabbat Worlds
Angels of Darkness
Night Lords: Soul Hunter
Night Lords: Blood Reaver
Assault on Blackreach
Brothers of the Snake
Titanicus 
Fear the Alien
Legends of the Space Marines
Heroes of the Space Marines
Victories of the Space Marines
Planetkill
Blood Gorgons
Deamon World
Storm of Iron
Path of the Warrior
Cadian Blood
Redemption Corps
Dead Men Walking
Tomb of fire I Salamander
Tomb of fire II Firedrake

Omnibuses:
Imperial Guard Vol 1
Hammer of the Emperor (IG omnibus vol 2)
Ciaphas Cain Defender of the Imperium
Ciaphas Cain Hero of the imperium
Gaunts Ghosts The Founding
Gaunts Ghosts The Lost
Gaunts Ghosts The Saint
Eisenhorn
Ravenor
Grey Knights
Blood Angels
Ultramarines
Space Wolf 1
Space Wolf 2

Space Marine battle Series:
1. Rynns World
2. Helsreach
3. Hunt for Voldorius 
4. Purging of Kadillus
5. Fall of Damnos
6. Battle of the Fang

Audio Books: 
Horus Rising Abridged Audio
Throne of Lies
Fireborn
The Dark King & The Lightning Tower
Ravens Flight
Garro: Oath of moment
Garro: Legion of one 

Film: 
Ultramarines: A Warhammer 40,000 movie.

Considering I started reading 40k about a year ago that isn't a bad collection.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, defiantly not a bad collection for someone who started reading about a year ago mate. . Just out of curiousity, did you enjoy _Angels of Darkness_? I saw it in a shop and never got around to picking it up.


----------



## raider1987

Yeah its good, kind of conflicts with what we now know happened to the lion and luthor during the heresy. Either that or Astelan is an incredible liar or was very well deceived. But a very good book.


----------



## Roninman

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Yeah, defiantly not a bad collection for someone who started reading about a year ago mate. . Just out of curiousity, did you enjoy _Angels of Darkness_? I saw it in a shop and never got around to picking it up.


Strange when its one of best Marine books so far released and you havent read it. Its definately more darker atmosphere compared to many others books and has some of best dialogue exchange between few characters. Its not another huge epic battle book, but overall very very good book and Gav's best work so far.


----------



## Chompy Bits

Don't have a decent camera but I can list the BL books I have:

All the Blood Angels novels
Soul Drinkers omnibus + the other two books
Dawn of War omnibus + Dawn of War 2
Eisenhorn Omnibus
Ravenor Omnibus
Books 2-7 of Imperial Guard Series
Ian Watson's Inquisition novels
All the Ciaphas Cain books
First six Gaunts Ghost novels
Grey Knights Omnibus
The 2 Dark Heresy books
Daemon World
Faith & Fire
Farseer
First 3 Last Chancers novels
Lord of the Night
Pawns of Chaos
First three Space Wolves novels
Storm of Iron
Space Marine Battles: Rynn's World & Hunt for Voldorius
Word Bearers Trilogy
All six Ultramarines novels
Brothers of the Snake
Both Deathwatch novels
Both Gothic War novels
Angels of Darkness
Horus Heresy Series up until Prospero Burns

Though I should mention that a bunch of these books I've only acquired fairly recently and have been way too busy to read most of them. Yeah, I've been stockpiling them for my upcoming holiday.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice collection, Chompy Bits.


----------



## TomB360

These have arrived today:

A Thousand Sons
Nemesis
The First Heretic
Prospero Burns
Age of Darkness
Soul Hunter
Blood Reaver


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice, you'll enjoy them all _TomB460_. Well, _Nemesis_ isn't as good as the other's but its still an okay read.


----------



## Mrdevil87

Thought id join and add my collection!

View attachment 13202


View attachment 13203


View attachment 13204


View attachment 13205


View attachment 13206


----------



## Mrdevil87

what im waiting on to arrive in june is Thunder and Steel, Bloodforged and the last Ultramarines book in paperback.

=]


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

That's a very nice collection .

EDIT: Just to let you all know, it's time I showed you all mine (Up to date, as of May 26 2011), as I've been commenting on practically everyone's collection in the last few pages. Sorry for the crap photos, the camera that I used was well, not a very good camera.

If you want to see the list of all of the novels, they're on Page 12ish. Also, _Assault on Black Reach_ and _Island of Blood_ are missing, due to them being at a friends house.

I own two copies of _The Chapter's Due_ because I brought the hardback copy (from amazon), and when the paperback copy was released Black Library was kind enough to send me one as an advanced review copy. .

Also, my _Promethean Sun_ is number 839, If you don't know already.




























In case you're not clear on any of them that's the complete Horus Heresy series so far, the two Garro audiobooks, _False Gods_ abridged audiobook, _Dead in the Water, Helion Rain, Throne of Lies_ and _Fireborn_.




























Yes, that is _Atlas Infernal_ . 




























And yes, there is _Sigvald_. 










I know I lack _Shadow King_ and _Empire_, before you tell me.



















There we go. Phew, that took a while.


----------



## Mrdevil87

awsome collection! i got promethean sun No 541 =]

how good was the second garro audio book!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

It was pretty good, a much better improvement than the first one.


----------



## Mrdevil87

Also i ment to add that you have an awesome collection of BL!

Apart from the Horus Heresy whats the best series youve came across? 40K and warhammer?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

40k - Gaunt's Ghosts.
Fantasy - Warhammer Heroes, So far.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i'd wager i've enjoyed the Ulrika the Vampire series the most for Fantasy. and yes, i agree with Bane, Gaunts Ghosts for 40k full stop. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, Ulrika the Vampire series comes in a _very_ close second, and it was hard to choose between them.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

EDIT: Sorry for the double post. 

Seeing as it won't let me update my post on page 12 for some reason, here is all the BL/Angry Robot/Star Wars/Doctor Who books that I own. Enjoy:

*Warhammer 40,000*

_Horus Heresy_

-Horus Rising - _Dan Abnett_
-False Gods - _Graham Mcneil_
-False Gods - _Graham McNeill_ (Abridged Audio) 
-Galaxy in Flames - _Ben Counter_
-The Flight of the Eisenstein_ - James Swallow_
-Fulgrim - _Graham Mcneil_
-Legion - _Dan Abnett_
-Mechanicum - _Graham Mcneill_
-Tales of Heresy - _Various_ (Short Stories)
-Descent of Angels - _Mitchel Scanlon_
-Fallen Angels - _Mike Lee_
-Battle for the Aybss - _Ben Counter_
-A Thousand Sons - _Graham Mcneil_
-Nemesis - _James Swallow_
-The First Heretic - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
-Prospero Burns - _Dan Abnett_
-Garro: Oath of Moment - _James Swallow_ (Audio)
-Garro: Legion of One - _James Swallow_ (Audio) 
-Age of Darkness - _Various_ (Short Stories)
-The Outcast Dead - _Graham McNeill_


_Other_

-Chaos Child - _Ian Watson_
-Emperor's Mercy - _Henry Zou_
-Flesh and Iron - _Henry Zou_
-Blood Gorgons - _Henry Zou_
-Salamander - _Nick Kyme_
-Firedrake - _Nick Kyme_
-Fireborn - _Nick Kyme_ (Audio) 
-Nocturne - _Nick Kyme_
-Soul Hunter - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
-Throne of Lies - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_ (Audio)
-Blood Reaver - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
-The Madness Within - _Steve Lyons_ (Audio) 
-Sons of Dorn - _Chris Roberson_
-Helsreach - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
-Rynn's World - _Steve Parker_ 
-Hunt for Voldorius - _Andy Hoare_
-The Purging of Kadilius - _Gav Thorpe_
-Fall of Damnos - _Nick Kyme_
-Battle of the Fang - _Chris Wraight_
-Savage Scars- _Andy Hoare_
-Ultramarines Omnibus - _Graham Mcneill_
--Nightbringer
--Warriors of Ultramar
--Dead Sky, Black Sun
-The Killing Ground - _Graham McNeill_
-Courage and Honour - _Graham McNeill_
-The Chapter's Due - _Graham McNeill_ (Paperback, and Hardback) 
-Blood Angels Omnibus - _James Swallow_
--Deus Encarmine
--Deus Sanguinius
-Red and Black - _James Swallow_ (Audio) 
-Heroes of the Space Marines - _Various Authors_ (Short Stories)
-Legends of the Space Marines - _Various Authors_ (Short Stories)
-Victories of the Space Marines - _Various Authors_ (Short Stories)
-Fear the Alien - _Various Authors_ (Short Stories)
-Path of the Warrior - _Gav Thorpe_
-Path of the Seer - _Gav Thorpe_
-Cadian Blood - _Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
-Redemptation Corps - _Rob Sanders_
-Dead Men Walking - _Steve Lyons_
-Imperial Glory - _Richard Williams_
-Brothers of the Snake - _Dan Abnett_
-The Founding - _Dan Abnett_
--First and Only
--Ghostmaker
--Necropolis
-The Saint - _Dan Abnett_
--Honour Guard
--The Guns of Tanith
--Straight Silver
--Sabbat Matyr
-The Lost - _Dan Abnett_
--Traitor General
--His Last Command
--The Armour of Contempt
--Only in Death
-Blood Pact - _Dan Abnett_ (Paperback, and Hardback)
-The Sabbat Worlds Anthology - _Ed. Abnett_
-Salvation's Reach - _Dan Abnett_
-Eisenhorn - _Dan Abnett_
--Xenos
--Malleus
--Hereticus
-Ravenor - _Dan Abnett_
--Ravenor
--Ravenor Returned
--Ravenor Rouge
-Titanicus - _Dan Abnett_
-Assault on Black Reach - _Nick Kyme_
-The Emperor's Finest - _Sandy Mitchell_
-Dead in the Water - _Sandy Mitchell_ (Audio) 
-Hammer of the Emperor- _Various_
-Helion Rain - _George Mann _ (Audio)
-Atlas Infernal - _Rob Sanders_ 
-The Space Wolf Omnibus - _William King_
--Space Wolf
--Ragnar's Claw
--Grey Hunter
-The Space Wolf 2nd Omnibus - _William King / Lee Lightner_
--Wolfblade
--Sons of Fenris
--Wolf's Honour
-Grey Knights Omnibus - _Ben Counter_
--Grey Knights
--Dark Adeptus
--Hammer of Daemons
-Soul Drinkers Omnibus - _Ben Counter_
--Soul Drinker
--The Bleeding Chalice
--Crimson Tears


*Warhammer*

-The Island of Blood - _Darius Hinks_
-Wulfrik - _C.L. Werner_
-Sigvald - _Darius Hinks_
-Sword of Vengance- _Chris Wraight_
-The Red Duke - _C.L. Werner_
-Thanquol's Doom - _C.L. Werner_
-Defenders of Ulthuan - _Graham McNeill_
-Sons of Ellyrion - _Graham McNeill_
-Thunder and Steel - _Dan Abnett_
--Gilead's Blood
--Hammers of Ulric
--Riders of the Dead
-Broken Honour - _Robert Earl_ 
-Grimblades - _Nick Kyme_
-Bloodborn - _Nathan Long_
-Bloodforged - _Nathan Long_
-Knights of Brettonia Omnibus - _Anthony Reynolds_
--Knight Errant
--Knight of the Realm
--Questing Knight (Novella)
--Grail Knight (Novella)
-Dwarfs - _Nick Kyme_, _Gav Thorpe_
--Grudgebearer
--Oathbreaker
--Honour Keeper
-Gotrek and Felix: The First Omnibus - _William King_
--Trollslayer
--Skavenslayer
--Daemonslayer

_Time of Legends_

-Heldenhammer - _Graham McNeill_
-God King - _Graham McNeill_
-Malekith - _Gav Thorpe_
-Caledor - _Gav Thorpe_
-Nagash the Sorcerer - _Mike Lee_
-Nagash Immortal - _Mike Lee_

*Hammer and Bolter*

Hammer and Bolter 1 - _Edited by Christian Dunn_
Hammer and Bolter 2 - _Edited by Christian Dunn_
Hammer and Bolter 3 - _Edited by Christian Dunn_
Hammer and Bolter 4 - _Edited by Christian Dunn_
Hammer and Bolter 5 - _Edited by Christian Dunn_
Hammer and Bolter 6 - _Edited by Christian Dunn_
Hammer and Bolter 7 - _Edited by Christian Dunn_
Hammer and Bolter 8 - _Edited by Christian Dunn_
Hammer and Bolter 9 - _Edited by Christian Dunn_

*Angry Robot Books*

-Vegas Knights - _Matt Forbeck_
-Triumff - _Dan Abnett_
-Embedded - _Dan Abnett_
-The Crown of the Blood - _Gav Thorpe_
-Book of Secrets - _Chris Roberson_
-Hard Spell - _Justin Gustainis_
-The Damned Busters - _Matthew Hughes_
-The Crown of the Conqueror _Gav Thorpe_ (eBook)
-Reality 36 - _Guy Haley_ (eBook)
-Roil - _Trent Jamieson_ (eBook)
-Debris - _Jo Anderton_ (eBook) 


*Star Wars Books*

-Death Troopers - _Joe Schreiber _
-Luke Skywalker and the Shadows of Mindor _Matthew Stover_

*Doctor Who*

-Wishing Well - _Trevor Baxendale_
-Wooden Heart - _Martin Day_
-Wetworld - _Mark Michalowski_
-The Art of Destruction - _Stephen Cole_
-Sting of the Zygons - _Stephen Cole_
-Sick Building - _Paul Magrs_
-The Price of Paradise - _Colin Brake_
-The Last Dodo - _Jaqueline Rayner_
-Forever Autumn - _Mark Morris_
-The Pirate Loop - _Simon Gurrier_
-The Hounds of Artemis - _James Goss_ (The Guardian Exclusive Audiobook) 
-Dead of Winter - _James Goss_
-Hunter's Moon - _Paul Finch_
-The Way through the Woods - _Una McCormack_
-Touched by an Angel - _Jonathan Morris_
-Paradox Lost - _George Mann_
-The Coming of the Terraphiles - _Michael Moorcock_

*Alex Cross Books:*

-Along Came a Spider - _James Patterson_
-Jack and Jill - _James Patterson_
-Pop Goes the Weasel - _James Patterson_
-Cat and Mouse - _James Patterson_
-I, Alex Cross - _James Patterson_
-Cross Country - _James Patterson_


----------



## raider1987

How is Atlas Infernal? The synopsis sounds amazing.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

It's an enjoyable read. I've got my review up on The Founding Fields, I'm just waiting for Commissar Ploss to 'publish' it if you get what I mean.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

hold your horses, the giveaway isn't over! 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

:rofl:

[10 Character Limit]


----------



## Boc

*Warhammer 40K*

_Horus Heresy_
Horus Rising
False Gods 
Galaxy in Flames
Flight of the Eisenstein
Fulgrim
Legion
Battle for the Abyss
Mechanicum
Tales of Heresy
Raven's Flight
Descent of Angels
Fallen Angels
Nemesis
A Thousand Sons
Prospero Burns
The First Heretic
Age of Darkness

_Gaunt's Ghosts_
The Founding - First and Only, Ghostmaker, Necropolis
The Saint - Honour Guard, The Guns of Tanith, Straight Silver, Sabbat Martyr
Traitor General
His Last Command
The Armour of Contempt
Only in Death
Blood Pact

_Ciaphas Cain_
Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium - For the Emperor, Caves of Ice, The Traitor's Hand
Death or Glory
Duty Calls
Cain's Last Stand

_Space Marine Battles_
Rynn's World
Helsreach

_The Inquisition_
Eisenhorn - Xenos, Malleus, Hereticus
Ravenor - Ravenor, Ravenor Returned, Ravenor Rogue
Emperor's Mercy
Flesh and Iron
The Inquisition War - Draco, Harlequin, Chaos Child

_Space Marines_
Space Marine
Blood Angels Omnibus - Deus Encarmine, Deus Sanguinius
Red Fury
Black Tide
Grey Knights Omnibus - Grey Knights, Dark Adeptus, Hammer of Daemons
Soul Drinker Omnibus - Soul Drinker, Crimson Tears, Bleeding Chalice
Chapter War
Hellforged
Salamander
Firedrake
Sons of Dorn
Dawn of War
Warrior Brood
Warrior Coven

_Chaos Space Marines_
Soul Hunter
Dark Disciple
Dark Apostle
Dark Creed

_Imperial Guard_
Fifteen Hours
Cadian Blood
Redemption Corps
The Last Chancers - 13th Legion, Kill Team, Annihilation Squad

_Other_
Execution Hour
Relentless
Faith and Fire
Titanicus
Daemon World
Fire and Honour

_Short Story Collections_
The Eye of Terror
Let the Galaxy Burn!
Heroes of the Space Marines
Legends of the Space Marines
Tales from the Dark Millenium

Interestingly enough, despite the fact that I've read the entirety of the Ultramarines and Space Wolves story arcs, I don't own a single book. Hrm...


*Star Wars*
_The Old Republic_
Darth Bane: Path of Destruction - _Drew Karpyshyn_
Darth Bane: Rule of Two - _Drew Karpyshyn_

_The Rise of the Empire_
Cloak of Deception - _James Luceno_
Darth Maul: Shadow Hunter - _Michael Reaves_
The Phantom Menace - _Terry Brooks_
Rogue Planet - _Greg Bear_
Outbound Flight - _Timothy Zahn_
The Approaching Storm - _Alan Dean Foster_
Attach of the Clones - _R.A. Salvatore_
Republic Commando: Hard Contact - _Karen Traviss_
Republic Commando: Triple Zero - _Karen Traviss_
Republic Commando: True Colors - _Karen Traviss_
Republic Commando: Order 66 - _Karen Traviss_
Republic Commando: 501st - _Karen Traviss_
Shatterpoint - _Matthew Stover_
The Cestus Deception - _Steven Barnes_
Medstar I: Battle Surgeons - _Michael Reaves and Steve Perry_
Medstar II: Jedi Healer - _Michael Reaves and Steve Perry_
Labyrinth of Evil - _James Luceno_
Revenge of the Sith - _Matthew Stover_
Jedi Twilight - _Michael Reaves_
Street of Shadows - _Michael Reaves_
The Paradise Snare - _A.C. Crispin_
The Hutt Gambit - _A.C. Crispin_
Rebel Dawn - _A.C. Crispin_
The Force Unleashed - _Sean Williams_

_The Rebellion_
Death Star - _Michael Reaves and Steve Perry_
A New Hope - _Ryder Windham_
Allegiance - _Timothy Zahn_
Splinter of the Mind's Eye - _Alan Dean Foster_
The Empire Strikes Back - _Donald F. Glut_
Shadows of the Empire - _Steve Perry_
Return of the Jedi - _James Kahn_
The Mandalorian Armor - _K.W. Jeter_
Slave Ship - _K.W. Jeter_
Hard Merchandise - _K.W. Jeter_
Truce at Bakura - _Kathy Tyers_

_The New Republic_
Rogue Squadron - _Michael Stackpole_
Wedge's Gamble - _Michael Stackpole_
The Krytos Trap - _Michael Stackpole_
The Bacta War - _Michael Stackpole_
Wraith Squadron - _Aaron Allston_
Iron Fist - _Aaron Allston_
Solo Command - _Aaron Allston_
Isard's Revenge - _Michael Stackpole_
Starfighters of Adumar - _Aaron Allston_
The Courtship of Princess Leia -_ Dave Wolverton_
Heir to the Empire - _Timothy Zahn_
Dark Force Rising - _Timothy Zahn_
The Last Command - _Timothy Zahn_
I, Jedi - _Michael Stackpole_
Jedi Search - _Kevin J. Anderson_
Dark Apprentice - _Kevin J. Anderson_
Champions of the Force - _Kevin J. Anderson_
Children of the Jedi - _Barbara Hambly_
Darksaber - _Kevin J. Anderson_
Planet of Twilight - _Barbara Hambly_
The Crystal Star - _Vonda McIntyre_
Before the Storm - _Michael P. Kube-McDowell_
Shield of Lies - _Michael P. Kube-McDowell_
Tyrant's Test - _Michael P. Kube-McDowell_
The New Rebellion - _Kristine Kathryn Rusch_
Ambush at Corellia - _Roger MacBride Allen_
Assault at Selonia - _Roger MacBride Allen_
Showdown at Centerpoint - _Roger MacBride Allen_
Spectre of the Past - _Timothy Zahn_
Vision of the Future - _Timothy Zahn_

_The New Jedi Order_
Vector Prime - _R.A. Salvatore_
Dark Tide I: Onslaught - _Michael Stackpole_
Dark Tide II: Ruin - _Michael Stackpole_
Agents of Chaos I: Hero's Trial - _James Luceno_
Agents of Chaos II: Jedi Eclipse - _James Luceno_
Balance Point - _Kathy Tyers_
Edge of Victory I: Conquest - _Greg Keyes_
Edge of Victory II: Rebirth - _Greg Keyes_
Star by Star - _Troy Denning_
Dark Journey - _Elaine Cunningham_
Enemy Lines I: Rebel Dream - _Aaron Allston_
Enemy Lines II: Rebel Stand - _Aaron Allston_
Traitor - _Matthew Stover_
Destiny's Way - _Walter Jon Williams_
Force Heretic I: Remnant - _Sean Williams & Shane Dix_
Force Heretic II: Refugee - _Sean Williams & Shane Dix_
Force Heretic III: Reunion - _Sean Williams & Shane Dix_
The Final Prophecy - _Greg Keyes_
The Unifying Force - _James Luceno_
The Joiner King - _Troy Denning_
The Unseen Queen - _Troy Denning_
The Swarm War - _Troy Denning_

_Legacy_
Betrayal - _Aaron Allston_
Bloodlines - _Karen Traviss_
Tempest - _Troy Denning_
Exile - _Aaron Allston_
Sacrifice - _Karen Traviss_
Inferno - _Troy Denning_
Fury - _Aaron Allston_
Revelation - _Karen Traviss_
Invincible - _Troy Denning_

_Short Stories_
Tales from the Mos Eisley Cantina
Tales of the Bounty Hunters
Tales from Jabba's Palace
Tales from the Empire
Tales from the New Republic


----------



## Lord of the Night

@Boc

A fellow Star Wars fan. Very nice collection, I myself have the _New Jedi Order_, _Dark Nest Crisis_ and _Legacy of the Force_ series, and most of _Fate of the Jedi_.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Diatribe1974

Here's an updated pic, as I've picked up a number of books since the last photos:


----------



## Bolter

This is one of the posts that I can defo post on!

Most of the books I've pictured....
Basically all the Gaunts Ghost Novels:

*The Founding - Dan Abnett
*First and Only
*Ghostmaker
*Necropolis
*The Saint - Dan Abnett
*Honour Guard
*The Guns of Tanith
*Straight Silver
*Sabbat Matyr
*The Lost - Dan Abnett
*Traitor General
*His Last Command
*The Armour of Contempt
*Only in Death
*Blood Pact - Dan Abnett


*The Emperor's Finest - Sandy Mitchell

*Eisenhorn Trilogy- Dan Abnett
*Ravenor - DanAbnett
*Double Eagle - Dan Abnett

*Dead Sky, Black Sun - Graham Mcneill

Horus Heresy

*Horus Rising - Dan Abnett
*False Gods - Graham Mcneil
*Galaxy in Flames - Ben Counter
*The Flight of the Eisenstein - James Swallow
*Fulgrim - Graham Mcneil
*Legion - Dan Abnett
*Mechanicum - Graham Mcneill
*Tales of Heresy - Various (Short Stories)
*Descent of Angels - Mitchel Scanlon
*Fallen Angels - Mike Lee
*Battle for the Aybss - Ben Counter
*A Thousand Sons - Graham Mcneil
*Nemesis - James Swallow
*The First Heretic - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
*Prospero Burns - Dan Abnett
*Age of Darkness - Various (Short Stories)


*Cadian Blood - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
*Redemptation Corps - Rob Sanders
*Emperor's Mercy - Henry Zou
*Flesh and Iron - Henry Zou

*Rynn's World - Steve Parker (just bought)
*Hunt for Voldorius - Andy Hoare (just bought)
*Gunheads - Steve Parker (just bought)
*Imperial Guard Omnibus: Volume 1 - Mixed authors
*For the Emperor - Sandy Mitchell
*Execution Hour - Gordon Rennie


----------



## Bolter

@ Bane of Kings - How do you rate the Audio books for Garro?? Worth a punt??

I'm also weighing up selling a kidney to get Promethean Sun off Ebay...but am being optimistic in hoping its released in paperback in a few years


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Bolter said:


> @ Bane of Kings - How do you rate the Audio books for Garro?? Worth a punt??


Defiantly, although _Oath of Moment_ isn't as good as _Legion of One_. Don't be put off, though - there's a 'shocking' revelation in the second audiobook that, if you're a fan of the first three horus heresy novels, you wouldn't want to miss this.


----------



## Zodd

I think it's about time to show of the BL-books. And some GW's as some of the books are from before BL was invented, so to speak.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

an update of the current state of my BL shelf. I usually weed it down to just the horizontal line of current material. that's the reason i have five boxes in the basement, but i've neglected to do so this time, and now there are vertical stacks as well as it bleeding over into my nonfiction shelf....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, that's a lot of Books CP .


----------



## Commissar Ploss

it doesn't hurt to be a reviewer. lol and like i said, i've got boxes in the basement. :crazy:

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

And now I present, fresh from its most recent update. My book collection. Just FYI, most of those shelves/cubes are double-lined. So there are full rows of books behind the rows you can see.













































































































Impressive isn't it? :biggrin:. Since you can't read those all those names very well, here is a complete list of every book I own.


*Warhammer 40k*

_Scourge the Heretic_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Innocence Proves Nothing_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Duty Calls_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Death or Glory_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Cain's Last Stand_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Brotherhood of the Snake_ by Dan Abnett
_Salamander_ by Nick Kyme
_Firedrake_ by Nick Kyme
_Titanicus_ by Dan Abnett
_Soul Hunter_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Blood Reaver_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Blood Gorgons_ by Henry Zou
_Hellforged_ by Ben Counter
_Atlas Infernal_ by Rob Sanders
_Chapter War_ by Ben Counter
_Sabbat Worlds Anthology_ by various authors
_Heroes of the Space Marines_ by various authors
_Legends of the Space Marines_ by various authors
_Victories of the Space Marines_ by various authors
_Lord of the Night_ by Simon Spurrier
_Red Fury_ by James Swallow
_Black Tide_ by James Swallow
_Path of the Warrior_ by Gav Thorpe
_Warrior Brood_ by C.S Goto
_Warrior Coven_ by C.S Goto
_Storm of Iron_ by Graham McNeill
_Dark Apostle_ by Anthony Reynolds
_Dark Disciple_ by Anthony Reynolds
_Dark Creed_ by Anthony Reynolds
_Daemon World_ by Ben Counter
_Fear the Alien_ by various authors
_Dead Men Walking_ by Steve Lyons
_Space Wolves 1st Omnibus_ by William King
--_Space Wolf_
--_Ragnar's Claw_
--_Grey Hunter_
_Blood Angels Omnibus_ by James Swallow
--_Deus Encarmine_
--_Deus Sanguinius_
_Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium_ by Sandy Mitchell
--_The Emperor's Finest_
--_Caves of Ice_
--_The Traitor's Hand_
_Gaunt's Ghosts: The Founding_ by Dan Abnett
--_First and Only_
--_Ghostmaker_
--_Necropolis_
_Gaunt's Ghosts: The Saint_ by Dan Abnett
--_Honour Guard_
--_The Guns of Tanith_
--_Straight Silver_
--_Sabbat Martyr_
_Gaunt's Ghosts: The Lost_ by Dan Abnett
--_Traitor General_
--_His Last Command_
--_The Armour of Contempt_
--_Only in Death_
_Ultramarines Omnibus_ by Graham McNeill
--_Nightbringer_
--_Warriors of Ultramar_
--_Dead Sky, Black Sun_
_Eisenhorn Omnibus_ by Dan Abnett
--_Xenos_
--_Malleus_
--_Hereticus_
_Ravenor Omnibus_ by Dan Abnett
--_Ravenor_
--_Ravenor Returned_
--_Ravenor Rogue_
_Enforcer: The Shira Calpurnia Omnibus_ by Matt Farrer
--_Crossfire_
--_Blind_
--_Legacy_
_Grey Knights Omnibus_ by Ben Counter
--_Grey Knights_
--_Dark Adeptus_
--_Hammer of Daemons_
_Soul Drinkers Omnibus_ by Ben Counter
--_Soul Drinker_
--_The Bleeding Chalice_
--_Crimson Tears_


*Novellas*
_Iron Warrior_ by Graham McNeill
_Daenyathos_ by Ben Counter
_The Bloody Handed_ by Gav Thorpe
_Promethean Sun_ by Nick Kyme


*Space Marines Battles*
_Rynn's World_ by Steve Parker
_Helsreach_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_The Hunt for Voldorius_ by Andy Hoare
_Fall of Damnos_ by Nick Kyme
_Battle of the Fang_ by Chris Wraight


*Warhammer Fantasy*
_Grey Seer_ by C.L Werner
_Temple of the Serpent_ by C.L Werner
_Wulfrik_ by C.L Werner
_Sigvald_ by Darius Hinks
_Brunner the Bounty Hunter Omnibus_ by C.L Werner
--_Blood Money_
--_Blood and Steel_
--_Blood of the Dragon_
_The Chronicles of Malus Darkblade Parts 1 and 2_ by Mike Lee
--_The Daemon's Curse_
--_Bloodstorm_
--_Reaper of Souls_
--_Warpsword_
--_Lord of Ruin_
_Knights of Bretonnia_ by Anthony Reynolds
--_Knight Errant_
--_Knight of the Realm_
--_Questing Knight_
--_Grail Knight_
_Vampire Wars: The Von Carstein Trilogy_ by Steven Savile
--_Inheritance_
--_Retribution_
--_Dominion_
_Matthias Thulmann: Witch Hunter_ by C.L Werner
--_Witch Hunter_
--_Witch Finder_
--_Witch Killer_
_Dwarfs_ by Nick Kyme/Gav Thorpe
--_Grudgebearer_
--_Oathbreaker_
--_Honourkeeper_
_Ulrika the Vampire_ by Nathan Long
--_Bloodborn_
--_Bloodforged_


*Horus Heresy*

_Horus Rising_ by Dan Abnett
_False Gods_ by Graham McNeill
_Galaxy in Flames_ by Ben Counter
_Flight of the Eisenstein_ by James Swallow
_Fulgrim_ by Graham McNeill
_Descent of Angels_ by Mitchel Scanlon
_Legion_ by Dan Abnett
_Battle for the Abyss_ by Ben Counter
_Mechanicum_ by Graham McNeill
_Tales of Heresy_ by various authors
_Fallen Angels_ by Mike Lee
_A Thousand Sons_ by Graham McNeill
_Nemesis_ by James Swallow
_The First Heretic_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Prospero Burns_ by Dan Abnett
_Age of Darkness_ by various authors
_Horus Heresy: Collected Visions_ by Alan Merrit


*Other BL Products*

_Time of Legends: Malekith_ by Gav Thorpe
_Throne of Lies_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Dead in the Water_ by Sandy Mitchell
_Bloodline_ by Jame Swallow
_Aenarion_ (Prose Version) by Gav Thorpe
_BL 2011 Chapbook_ by Rob Sanders and Graham McNeill
--_Necessary Evil_ by Rob Sanders
--_Deathmasque_ by Graham McNeill


*Sword of Truth Series** by Terry Goodkind*

_Wizard's First Rule_
_Stone of Tears_
_Blood of the Fold_
_Temple of the Winds_
_Soul of the Fire_
_Faith of the Fallen_
_The Pillars of Creation_
_Naked Empire_
_Chainfire_
_Phantom_
_Confessor_


*The Dresden Files** by Jim Butcher*

_Storm Front_
_Fool Moon_
_Grave Peril_
_Summer Knight_
_Death Masks_
_Blood Rites_
_Dead Beat_
_Proven Guilty_
_White Night_
_Small Favor_
_Turn Coat_
_Changes_
_Side Jobs_


*Star Wars Novels** by various authors*

_Darth Bane Trilogy_ by Drew Karpyshyn
--_Path of Destruction_
--_Rule of Two_
--_Dynasty of Evil_
_Republic Commando Series_ by Karen Traviss
--_Hard Contact_
--_Triple Zero_
--_True Colours_
--_Order 66_
_The New Jedi Order_ by various authors
--_Vector Prime_ by R. A. Salvatore
--_Dark Tide I: Onslaught_ by Michael Stackpole
--_Dark Tide II: Ruin_ by Michael Stackpole	
--_Agents of Chaos I: Hero's Trial_ by James Luceno
--_Agents of Chaos II: Jedi Eclipse_ by James Luceno
--_Balance Point_ by Kathy Tyers
--_Edge of Victory I: Conquest_ by Greg Keyes
--_Edge of Victory II: Rebirth_ by Greg Keyes
--_Star by Star_ by Troy Denning
--_Dark Journey_ by Elaine Cunningham
--_Enemy Lines I: Rebel Dream_ by Aaron Allston
--_Enemy Lines II: Rebel Stand_ by Aaron Allston
--_Traitor_ by Matthew Stover
--_Destiny's Way_ by Walter Jon Williams
--_Force Heretic I: Remnant_ by Sean Williams & Shane Dix
--_Force Heretic II: Refugee_ by Sean Williams & Shane Dix
--_Force Heretic III: Reunion_ by Sean Williams & Shane Dix
--_The Final Prophecy_ by Grey Keyes
--_The Unifying Force_ by James Luceno
_Dark Nest Crisis by Troy Denning
--The Joiner King
--The Unseen Queen
--The Swarm War
Legacy of the Force by Aaron Allston, Karen Traviss and Troy Denning
--Betrayal by Aaron Allston
--Bloodlines by Karen Traviss
--Tempest by Troy Denning
--Exile by Aaron Allston
--Sacrifice by Karen Traviss
--Inferno by Troy Denning
--Fury by Aaron Allston
--Revelation by Karen Traviss
--Invincible by Troy Denning
Fate of the Jedi by Aaron Allston, Christie Golden and Troy Denning
--Outcast by Aaron Allston
--Omen by Christie Golden
--Abyss by Troy Denning
--Backlash by Aaron Allston
--Allies by Christie Golden
--Vortex by Troy Denning
--Conviction by Aaron Allston


*A Song of Ice and Fire** by George R.R Martin*

A Game of Thrones
A Clash of Kings
A Storm of Swords Part 1: Steel and Snow
A Storm of Swords Part 2: Blood and Gold
A Feast for Crows
A Dance with Dragons
The Art of A Song of Ice and Fire Volume 1
The Art of A Song of Ice and Fire Volume 2


*The Hyperion Cantos** by Dan Simmons*

Hyperion Omnibus
--Hyperion
--Fall of Hyperion
Endymion Omnibus
--Endymion
--Rise of Endymion


*The Witcher** by Andrezj Sapkowski*

The Last Wish


*Shannara** by Terry Brooks*

Sword of Shannara
--The Sword of Shannara
--The Elfstones of Shannara
--The Wishsong of Shannara


*Doctor Who New Series Adventures** by various authors*

Apollo 23 by Justin Richards
Night of the Humans by David Llewellyn
The Forgotten Army by Brian Minchin
The Glamour Chase by Garry Russell
Nuclear Time by Oli Smith
The King's Dragon by Una McCormick


*Gears of War** by Karen Traviss*

Aspho Fields
Jacinto's Remnant


*Angel Fire Trilogy** by L.A Weatherly*

Angel


*Unearthly Trilogy** by Cynthia Hand*

Unearthly


*Malazan Book of the Fallen** by Steven Erikson[/SIZE]*

Gardens of the Moon


*Honor Harrington by David Weber*

On Basilisk Station
The Honor of the Queen
The Short Victorious War
Field of Dishonor
Flag in Exile
Honor Among Enemies 
In Enemy Hands
Echoes of Honor
Ashes of Victory
War of Honor
At All Costs
Mission of Honor


*Supernatural Novels by various authors*

Bone Key by Keith R.A DeCandido
Witch's Canyon by Jeff Mariotte
Nevermore by Keith R.A DeCandido
Heart of the Dragon by Keith R.A DeCandido
Unholy Cause by Joe Schreiber
War of the Sons by Rebecca Dessertine


*Temeraire by Naomi Novik*

His Majesty's Dragon
Throne of Jade
Black Powder War
Empire of Ivory
Victory of Eagles
Tongues of Serpents


*Burn Notice by Tod Goldberg*

The Fix
The Reformed
The Giveaway
The End Game


*Vampire Hunter D** by Hideyuki Kikuchi*

Vampire Hunter D
D - Raiser of Gales
D - Demon Deathchase
D - Tale of the Dead Town
D - The Stuff of Dreams
D - Pilgrimage of the Sacred and the Profane
D - Mysterious Journey to the North Sea Parts 1 and 2
D - The Rose Princess
D - Dark Nocturne
--Dark Nocturne
--An Ode to Imagined Fall
--Legend of the War Fiends
D - Pale Fallen Angel Parts 1, 2, 3 and 4
D - Twin-Shadowed Knight Parts 1 and 2
D - Dark Road Parts 1, 2 and 3
D - Tyrant's Stars Parts 1 and 2
Vampire Hunter "D" Reader by Hideyuki Kikuchi and Yoshitaka Amano


*Comics*

Angel Comics
Angel: After the Fall Volumes 1, 2, 3 and 4
Angel: Aftermath
Angel: Last Angel in Hell
Angel: Immortality for Dummies
Angel: Crown Prince Syndrome


Transformers IDW Publishing
Transformers IDW Volumes 1, 2 and 3

Star Wars Comics
Boba Fett Omnibus

*Mangas*

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles by CLAMP
Volumes 1-28 (Completed)

Naruto by Masashi Kishimoto
Volumes 28-51

Bleach by Tite Kubo
Volumes 1-35

Dance in the Vampire Bund by Nozomu Tamaki
Volumes 1-9

Black Cat by Kentaro Yabuki
Volumes 1-20 (Completed)

Soul Eater by Atsushi Okubo
Volumes 1-5

D. Gray-Man by Katsura Hoshino
Volumes 1-20

Pandora Hearts by Jun Mochizuki
Volumes 1-6

Crimson Shell by Jun Mochizuki
Volume 1 (Completed)

Black Butler by Yana Toboso
Volumes 1-6

Elemental Gelade by Mayumi Azuma
Volumes 1-6

Fairy Tail by Hiro Mashima
Volumes 1-4

Record of a Fallen Vampire by Kyo Shirodaira
Volumes 1-9 (Completed)


Lord of the Night_


----------



## bobss

I never, ever thought you'd be a fan of _Black Butler _:laugh:

Epicness, regardless. 

_A Dance with Dragons_ looks large indeed...


----------



## Roninman

Nice collection, about same as mine if count books outside BL collection. You gotta learn how to use light and steady hands in photography btw...

Those artbooks of George Martings series is about cardgame all? Been interested in buying but since i owned boargame and cardgame several years now, dunno if im gonna buy.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome, nice collection LotN .


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> I never, ever thought you'd be a fan of _Black Butler _:laugh:
> 
> Epicness, regardless.
> 
> _A Dance with Dragons_ looks large indeed...


Of course I am :grin: Sebastian is awesome.

And yes it is. At 959 pages of story, and just over a thousand overall its a monster of a book. And _The Winds of Winter_ will be even longer :biggrin:.




Roninman said:


> Nice collection, about same as mine if count books outside BL collection. You gotta learn how to use light and steady hands in photography btw...
> 
> Those artbooks of George Martings series is about cardgame all? Been interested in buying but since i owned boargame and cardgame several years now, dunno if im gonna buy.


Yeah that helps. Though using an Iphone in close quarters to do it doesn't really help.

And they are very good. Contains artwork from a variety of artists with every major House, I.E Stark, Lannister, Tyrell and Targaryen etc, getting lots of images of their characters. The second volume has some kick-ass pictures of Balerion the Black Dread.


Lord of the Night


----------



## bigtax

My collections are so tinny,I have to lay them on the floor to make it looks a litter nicer
A little addup


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Pretty nice collection .


----------



## Diatribe1974

Going to probably update this pic with another. Need to get my camera pics I took earlier instead of my cell phone. But here's my updated BL collection. I pulled out the non-BL ones:










Slightly different layout (arranged them differently in the 1st pic) and several books are missing in these bottom pics (7 books on my nightstand, Sigvald, Sword of Justice, Sword of Vengeance, Dead Winter, Wulfrik, Heroes of the Space Marines (Anthology), Warrior Priest) as they're in my current "read pile". But you can see them (sorta) in the blurry 1st pic.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Here's a photo of most of my BL stuff, excluding the audio books and a couple of Warhammer Heroes novels. I'll be posting a shot of my non-black library collection later hopefully. Apologies for the blurry pictures, the camera that I posses is shite and I'm not a good photographer. Also apologies for them being taken side-on. 

*Warhammer:*




























*Omnibuses and Limited Edition's:*




























*Hardbacks and PoD's:*




























*Warhammer 40,000 and Intro Novellas:*




































































































That's all of it. See if you can spot what I'm currently reading, and which novels are currently unreleased. .


----------



## Brother Subtle

Here's my collection as it stands today. Much smaller than it was, but far more expensive and better quality! Lots more hardbacks too. I've got all the hardbacks released thus far in the Heresy and those bloody Ravenor hardbacks costs me a small fortune 2nd hand to find in as new condition too!!! I think I've deveopled an addiction to finding old 40k hardbacks in mint condition off abebooks! Double Eagle is next on my list!










My pride and joy in all their Instagram filter glory! That's around $650 worth of books right there to replace!


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

*My collection: Started at the very end of September 2012*

Firstly, I am new to this forum, and I decided to make an account because everyone here seems a lot more friendly and what not than my other Black Library forum lol.
I don't have a working camera right now as well as my room is fairly dark, so I am typing up a list with pictures to come later!

Horus Heresy Series:
Horus Rising(Hardcover)
False Gods(Hardcover)
Galaxy in Flames(Hardcover)
The Flight of the Eisenstein(Hardcover)
Fulgrim(Hardcover)
Descent of Angels(Hardcover pre-ordered)
Aurelian: Gold Edition LE novella
Know no Fear(Hardcover)
Angel Exterminatus(Hardcover)
Betrayer(Hardcover)
Mark of Calth(Hardcover)
The Scripts: Volume 1(Hardcover)
Corax: Soulforge LE novella(On the way! c: )
Imperial Truth EE anthology(On the way from my friend in Ireland that went to the HH weekender!)

Warhammer 40K:
Brothers of the Snake(Hardcover)
Pariah
The Emperor's Gift
Angel of Fire
Priests of Mars
Blood of Asaheim
The Ravenor Omnibus(Hardcover)

Dark Crusade
Flesh of Cretacia
Yarrick: Chains of Golgotha
The Masque of Vyle
Shadowsun
Games Day Anthology 2011/2012
Games Day Anthology 2012/2013
The Unkindness of Ravens LE novella
Mephiston: Lord of Death LE novella

Blood Angels Omnibus 1 & 2
Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium 
The Grey Knights Omnibus
The Iron Warriors Omnibus
The Best of Hammer and Bolter: Volume 1
The Space Wolves Omnibus 1 & 2
The Ultramarines Omnibus 1 & 2
The Word Bearers Omnibus
Ryyns World
Helsreach
The Hunt for Voldorius
The Gildar Rift
The Battle of the Fang
The Legion of the Damned
The Architect of Fate
The Siege of Castellax
The Death of Antagonis
Fire Caste
Death Watch
Dead Men Walking
Emperor's Mercy
Flesh and Iron
Blood Gorgon
Path of the Warrior
Path of the Seer
Path of the Outcast
Path of the Renegade
Path of the Incubus 

Time of Legends:
The Legend of Sigmar Omnibus
The Rise of Nagash Omnibus

Warhammer Fantasy:
The Chronicles of Malus Darkblade: Volume 1
The Chronicles of Malus Darkblade: Volume 2
Tyrion and Teclis: Blood of Aenarion
VAN HORSTMANN

Though I am adding to it every time I get paid lol
I look forward to talking with everyone on here a lot from now on!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Welcome to the forums, and fuck me! That's a collection!


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Angel of Blood said:


> Welcome to the forums, and fuck me! That's a collection!


lol Thank you!
I just started reading them less than a year ago and fell in love!
And luckily made some friends who are going to almost all of the BL/GW/FW events lol

Everyone on this forum seems a hell of a lot more easy going and friendly(in general) than on warseer lol


----------



## Shadow Walker

The Scion of Chemos said:


> lol Thank you!
> I just started reading them less than a year ago and fell in love!
> And luckily made some friends who are going to almost all of the BL/GW/FW events lol
> 
> Everyone on this forum seems a hell of a lot more easy going and friendly(in general) than on warseer lol


Yep, HO is much better than warseer or dakka dakka.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Shadow Walker said:


> Yep, HO is much better than warseer or dakka dakka.


So it seems, it is also AWESOME seeing everyone else's collection of BL fiction!

I only wish I started reading earlier so I could have picked up some of the LE novellas(PS, BotS, etc.)
I got Aurelian: Gold Edition from a buddy of mine for like $60, so that wasn't too bad, but all the others are considerably higher!


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

Holy Hell Scions, that's a lot of bookage!


----------



## bobss

I've downsized my library immensely over the last few years. Nowadays, to be on a shelf it must fulfil one simple criteria: will I readily reread this in the next year or two?

If it fails that, then boom, it's out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

With the advent of ebooks my collection hasn't grown much beyond some HH novels in the last year or two.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

Slightly cheaper opinion with the old eBooks. I can't shake the feeling of a physical copy . Mind I took a Kindle on holiday, was handy... not just for close encounters with the locals!


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Holy Hell Scions, that's a lot of bookage!


Yeah, I also have Ahriman: Exile, Daenythos, Descent of Angels, and Elves on the way lol.

And that is just Black Library!
I am working on getting hardcovers of all of the Sword of Truth series and the Mistborn trilogy!


----------



## Lord of the Night

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I am working on getting hardcovers of all of the Sword of Truth series.


Have you actually read that series?? Because I have read most of it and I can tell you, it's bad. It starts off brilliantly, _Wizard's First Rule_ is classic fantasy, and declines in quality slowly but surely until Book 7, _Pillars of Creation_, when it absolutely plummets and becomes dismal. Book 8 is completely pointless and the final trilogy is dull and by the end the protagonist has become an even worse villain than the antagonist.


LotN


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Yeah, I also have Ahriman: Exile, Daenythos, Descent of Angels, and Elves on the way lol.


Yep got a copy of Ahriman: Exile, need to get around to reading that. 

Is Daenythos a hardback cover?


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Lord of the Night said:


> Have you actually read that series?? Because I have read most of it and I can tell you, it's bad. It starts off brilliantly, _Wizard's First Rule_ is classic fantasy, and declines in quality slowly but surely until Book 7, _Pillars of Creation_, when it absolutely plummets and becomes dismal. Book 8 is completely pointless and the final trilogy is dull and by the end the protagonist has become an even worse villain than the antagonist.
> 
> 
> LotN


I have read the entire series plus the additional novel that relates to the series twice, and I loved them. The only book I really didn't like was the 8th the Naked Empire.
I would say it is one of my favourite fantasy series and I don't really see it all like you do I guess lol


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Yep got a copy of Ahriman: Exile, need to get around to reading that.
> 
> Is Daenythos a hardback cover?


Yep. Daenythos is a hardback novella just like Dark Vengeance, Flesh of Cretacia, etc.


----------



## Brother Solix

Here is my collection (mostly HH)

Horus Heresy 1-25 so horus rising to mark of calth

I have a copy of Iron Warriors number 983 I think. First and only collector's edition that I own. The art and story is kick ass IMO. Bought it off of the BL website not ebay. 

The legend of sigmar omnibus.

Games Day Anthology 2011/2012.

Lastly, I have a copy of the imperial infantryman's handbook. 

I'm about to catch up with my HH reading. I'm four books short.

I'd like to get a copy of Horus Heresy Betrayal book 1 from forge world but the price is outrageous. Do they ever have a sale with a deep discount? Come on forge world people. Make it happen.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Yep. Daenythos is a hardback novella just like Dark Vengeance, Flesh of Cretacia, etc.


Sweet! Sadly I still want the artwork - but £120+ for the limited edition - that's a lot of beer!!


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Sweet! Sadly I still want the artwork - but £120+ for the limited edition - that's a lot of beer!!


Where are you seeing it is that much??
The original LE on ebay I have seen for lower.
The reprint with the kickass artwork is only $20 USD though.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Where are you seeing it is that much??
> The original LE on ebay I have seen for lower.
> The reprint with the kickass artwork is only $20 USD though.


Twas on eBay. I'll pick up one of the re-released copies when I get around to it.


----------



## Doelago

My dead tree collection.










Also got roughly 150 ebooks and all of the audiobooks and audio dramas.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Doelago said:


> My dead tree collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got roughly 150 ebooks and all of the audiobooks and audio dramas.


That Liber Chaotica!
I want it!


----------



## Sev

A lot of awesome collections here!
I'm more of a reader than a poster, but I like this thread so much and I figured I should contribute and show some pictures of my books.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Yes! I got the Hyrule Historia as well!


----------



## Sev

Heh! I'm usually not that much into artbooks, but I just had to buy this one.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Very nice collection.


----------



## March of Time

My latest additions to my black library collection!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Woah! _Yarrick: Imperial Creed_ is an actual novel?! Ok that has gotten onto my Future Acquisitions List.

Nice additions March of Time, especially _Macragge's Honour_. Can't wait to get a copy of that myself.


LotN


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

March of Time said:


> My latest additions to my black library collection!


I am so jealous!
I didn't have the cash for Visions of Heresy or Macragges Honour.

How many pages is the new Yarrick novel?
And how many pages is Macragges Honour?


----------



## March of Time

Yarrick: Imperial Creed is 379 pages long.

Macragge's Honour is 100 pages long plus it includes The final twenty Five pages of Dan's original script,illustrated with concept art,page layouts and character studies from Neil's sketchbook.


----------



## Paceyjg

Yarrick and Macragges Honour? When did these come out?

I keep missing books it would seem.

Also does anyone know if Pandorax is limited to Black Library only or will we see copies available through Amazon etc?


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

March of Time said:


> Yarrick: Imperial Creed is 379 pages long.
> 
> Macragge's Honour is 100 pages long plus it includes The final twenty Five pages of Dan's original script,illustrated with concept art,page layouts and character studies from Neil's sketchbook.


I was likely going have a friend pick me up MH at the weekender, but I thought I remembered it was going to be THAT short.



Paceyjg said:


> Yarrick and Macragges Honour? When did these come out?
> 
> I keep missing books it would seem.
> 
> Also does anyone know if Pandorax is limited to Black Library only or will we see copies available through Amazon etc?


Both are pre-releases that came out at the weekender. They will likely be up later this year/early-mid next year.
And Pandorax looks like a BL exclusive. If it isn't on amazon now, I wouldn't expect it to be(unless they come out with a paperback in a year)


----------



## Anakwanar

To 'March of Time' 


> My latest additions to my black library collection!


Exactly the same books - i bought for mine opcorn:


----------



## Anakwanar

Guys who has a Sabbat Worlds Crusade MAP? 

I could exchange it on Sabbat Worlds Crusade background book collected edition, signed by Dan Abnett or any other book you want


----------



## Khyzer

Any information on whether _Yarrick: Imperial Creed_ (which somehow I had never even heard of until that photo) or _Macragge's Honor_ are being released on their website to... you know... the other 98% of their fan base? I feel like _Macragge's Honor_ will be, but I am worried _Yarrick: Imperial Creed_ will be one of those fucking retarded event exclusive/eBay mark up shit shows that they keep pulling... Because God knows I am really not in the mood to drop $60 (current eBay listing) just to read about one of the only interesting humans (to me personally of course) in 40k.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Khyzer said:


> Any information on whether _Yarrick: Imperial Creed_ (which somehow I had never even heard of until that photo) or _Macragge's Honor_ are being released on their website to... you know... the other 98% of their fan base? I feel like _Macragge's Honor_ will be, but I am worried _Yarrick: Imperial Creed_ will be one of those fucking retarded event exclusive/eBay mark up shit shows that they keep pulling... Because God knows I am really not in the mood to drop $60 (current eBay listing) just to read about one of the only interesting humans (to me personally of course) in 40k.


They will both be up on the website next year.
Calm down son, nothing they release will ever STAY exclusive to events FOREVER.


----------



## PlayingWithHammers

I have all the 40k printed novels now I believe, apart from some weekender exclusives I've spotted on this thread. 

My first 40k novels were printed on Boxtree, pre-dating Black Library, Chaos Child and Harlequin are the hardback versions.

Warhammer i have quite a few, a couple on GW Books, (and the first Dark Futures) all the Boxtree's and a considerable number on BL since, but I don't collect them like I do with 40k, so dont have much 99-2005.

All of the Boxtree and GW Books were bought new near release in the early 90s. I've been into it for a long time now.

Background books: Armageddon, Black Crusade, Sabbat Worlds, Tactica Imperialis, Xenology, the first batch of Heresy artbooks as a 4, and as a collection. Those two Forgeworld Istvaan books (which are great) I don't have any Inferno magazines, probably the biggest gap in the collection. I avoided most of the recent e-shorts, from the 25th anniversary 79p for a page of text onwards as I felt they were a bit of a rip off. Besides, I like to own a physical copy. Audio's - no interest.


Some pics from the summer.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

PlayingWithHammers said:


> I have all the 40k printed novels now I believe, apart from some weekender exclusives I've spotted on this thread.
> 
> My first 40k novels were printed on Boxtree, pre-dating Black Library, Chaos Child and Harlequin are the hardback versions.
> 
> Warhammer i have quite a few, a couple on GW Books, (and the first Dark Futures) all the Boxtree's and a considerable number on BL since, but I don't collect them like I do with 40k, so dont have much 99-2005.
> 
> All of the Boxtree and GW Books were bought new near release in the early 90s. I've been into it for a long time now.
> 
> Background books: Armageddon, Black Crusade, Sabbat Worlds, Tactica Imperialis, Xenology, the first batch of Heresy artbooks as a 4, and as a collection. Those two Forgeworld Istvaan books (which are great) I don't have any Inferno magazines, probably the biggest gap in the collection. I avoided most of the recent e-shorts, from the 25th anniversary 79p for a page of text onwards as I felt they were a bit of a rip off. Besides, I like to own a physical copy. Audio's - no interest.
> 
> 
> Some pics from the summer.


Not to say that you don't have quite the collection, which you most definitely do, but if you are claiming to have all their printed stuff, I see a lot missing 
Still a stunning collection. I am jealous of the old school stuff!
I started reading BL more recently, so I don't have any of the pre-BL stuff :/


----------



## PlayingWithHammers

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Not to say that you don't have quite the collection, which you most definitely do, but if you are claiming to have all their printed stuff, I see a lot missing
> Still a stunning collection. I am jealous of the old school stuff!
> I started reading BL more recently, so I don't have any of the pre-BL stuff :/


I believe I have all the 40k stuff, and as I said missing lots of Warhammer, the Inferno magazines and comics. If there's anything you know I'm missing let me know coz I'll hunt em down on abebooks. I certainly have all the printed stuff here : 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/List_of_Novels

Pics were taken a while back, have all releases since. I need a bit of tidy and sort as we've had the builders in, I'll try and take a pic of the current collection at some point.


----------



## Doelago

Collection update


----------



## sergey

Here is a list of all the books from my collection https://bookkooks.com/best-warhammer-40k-books/. Collected on it, slowly reading. Now, apparently, for the further list I will go to the wiki)


----------

